# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Документация и планирование >  Положения о конкурсах, фестивалях, праздниках

## АлексейФ

Коллеги! Давайте обмениваться положениями о проведении наших мероприятий.

----------


## АлексейФ

*Положение о районном конкурсе «Мама-2010»*

_Организаторы и учредители конкурса:_

- _______ территориальный отдел ЗАГС Управления ЗАГС _________ области.
- Управление культуры, молодежи и туризма администрации ___________ муниципального района.
- МУК «Информационно-методический ресурсный центр культуры».
- МУК «___________ районный дом культуры».

*Цели и задачи конкурса:*

- Укрепление и поддержка молодой семьи.
- Пропаганда устойчивых семейных отношений.
- Актуализация значимости роли матери в жизни человека.

Сроки проведения конкурса:
- Конкурс состоится 26 ноября 2010 г. в 15.00 час. в районном доме культуры. 

_Участники конкурса:_
- В конкурсе принимают участие  мамы, родившие ребенка в 2009 -2010 г.г.

*Организация  проведения конкурса:*
- Для подготовки и проведения районного конкурса «Мама – 2010» создается организационная группа и жюри конкурса.

*Программа конкурса:*
Участницы готовят три домашних задания и одно выполняют во время конкурса:
- Творческий конкурс «Я -  мама!» (Для выполнения  задания участницы могут привлекать группы поддержки, регламент выступления не более 5 мин. Творческий конкурс может быть представлен в виде небольшого театрализованного представления, инсценированной песни, литературно-музыкальной композиции). 
!ВНИМАНИЕ: использование электронной (компьютерной) презентации не допускается. 
!ВНИМАНИЕ: каждая минута сверх регламента штрафуется в минус 1 балл (к примеру, участница, набравшая 5 баллов за конкурс, но использовавшая сверх регламента 3 минуты, в итоге за конкурс получает 2 балла).
- Творческий конкурс «Мамина сказка» (Индивидуальное задание на лучший и самый оригинальный рассказ русской народной сказки своему ребенку. Может использоваться любая форма подачи: музыкальная сказка, кукольная, театр теней, сказка-экспромт, рассказ по ролям, монолог и др.). Регламент выступления не более 3 мин.
!ВНИМАНИЕ: каждая минута сверх регламента штрафуется в минус 1 балл.
- Конкурс «Пальчики оближешь» (любимое блюдо семьи). Блюдо должно быть снабжено этикеткой и рецептом его приготовления.
- Конкурс – экспромт выполняют во время проведения конкурса.

_Критерии оценки:_
- Артистизм.
- Раскрытие темы.
- Использование  различных выразительных средств.
- Оригинальность выступления.

_Подведение итогов конкурса:_
- Выступления участниц конкурса оценивает жюри пап.
- На конкурсе работает детское жюри. 
- Учреждается приз зрительских симпатий.
- Победители конкурса награждаются призами и дипломами. 
- Организационный комитет и жюри конкурса имеет право вносить дополнения в организацию и проведение конкурса.

Сценарий мероприятия: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post3886757

Фото:http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post3893951

----------


## Zabanka

Утверждаю:
Директор МУ «МГДК»
____________________


Положение 
Общегородского конкурса детского рисунка
«Я и мамочка  моя», посвященного Дню Матери.

Время проведения: 28 ноября 2010 года
Начало: 16.00 часов
Место проведения: малый зал дворца культуры
Участники конкурса:
	воспитанники старших и подготовительных групп детских садов города,
	учащиеся младших классов школ города 
Организаторы: отдел КМР  МУ «МГДК»
Цели и задачи конкурса:
1.	Помочь детям  выразить свою любовь  маме, используя   широкие  возможности изобразительного искусства.
2.	Сделать неповторимый подарок всем матерям нашего города в канун их  праздника
3.	Способствовать воспитанию духовных связей между поколениями
Позиционирование мероприятия:
В творчестве интересен не только результат, но и весь процесс создания художественного произведения от первого наброска.
Содержание мероприятия:
Конкурс детского рисунка «Я и мамочка  моя» проходит во дворце культуры. Детям-участникам выдаются листы ватмана формата А-3, карандаши, краски и кисти (дети могут принести свои краски, кисти, карандаши и фломастеры). Приветствуется участие в конкурсе с предварительно разработанным эскизом. Дети рассаживаются за столы и мольберты (по желанию) и в течение часа создают свои произведения.
В создании работ приветствуется моральная поддержка взрослых: родителей, воспитателей и педагогов. Ведущие мероприятия проводят конкурсы и игры для зрителей.
Продолжительность мероприятия может достигать двух часов.
Награждения:
Компетентное жюри оценивает произведения участников и определяет работы, занявшие I, II и III места. Предусмотрены 2 номинации, победители в которых также получают ценные призы. Все участники конкурса награждаются поощрительными  призами.
Оглашение результатов конкурса и награждение состоится в торжественной обстановке  29 ноября в 15.00 часов во дворце культуры на Праздничном вечере, посвященном Дню Матери.
Примечание: 
Организаторы конкурса готовы рассмотреть любые предложения и внести необходимые изменения и дополнения в канву конкурса.
Контакты:

----------


## Zabanka

Положение 
Общегородского праздника «Золотая осень жизни», 
посвященного Всемирному Дню Пожилого Человека.

Время проведения: 1 октября 2010 года
Начало: 18.00 часов
Место проведения: малый зал дворца культуры
Участники праздника:
	люди пожилого возраста, ветераны войны и труда.
Организаторы: отдел КМР  МУ «МГДК»
Цели и задачи праздника:
1.	Привлечь внимание общества к людям пожилого возраста.
2.	Сделать неповторимый подарок всем пожилым людям нашего города. 
3.	Способствовать воспитанию духовных связей между поколениями
Позиционирование мероприятия:
Отдать дань памяти и уважения старшему поколению, которые отдали все силы, знания и умения ради процветания нашего государства.
Программа проведения:
	Выступление представителей администрации города.
	Концертная программа.
	Развлекательно – игровая программа.
	Выставка садоводов и огородников «Осень – запасиха».
Продолжительность мероприятия может достигать двух часов.
Примечание: 
Организаторы конкурса готовы рассмотреть любые предложения и внести необходимые изменения и дополнения в канву конкурса.
Контакты:

----------


## Zabanka

ПРЕДВАРИТЕЛЬНАЯ КОНЦЕПЦИЯ
И СЦЕНАРНЫЙ ПЛАН
РАЙОННОГО ТАТАРО – БАШКИРСКОГО ПРАЗДНИКА
«САБАНТУЙ»


САБАНТУЙ (hабантуй) татарский и башкирский  любимейший народный праздник; праздник древний и новый; праздник труда, в котором сливаются воедино и красивые обычаи народа, и песни его, и пляски, и обряды. Праздник посвящен окончанию посевной и проводится в первый выходной июня. Особенно актуален этот праздник в 2007 году - юбилея 450-летия вхождения Башкирии в состав России. Городской Сабантуй позиционируется, как праздник дружбы народов: башкирского и русского.
ДАТА: 10 июня 2007 г.
НАЧАЛО ПРАЗДНИКА: 12.00 ч.
МЕСТО: стадион «Труд» .
ПРАЗДНИЧНОЕ ОФОРМЛЕНИЕ:
1.	Задник и растяжка на открытой эстраде стадиона;
2.	Растяжка «Сабантуй – 2007» на перекрестке улиц Горького и Кирова;
3.	Воздушные шары;
4.	Афиши;
5.	Растяжки с флажками.
ТЕХНИЧЕСКОЕ ОФОРМЛЕНИЕ: звуковая аппаратура, шнуровые и радиомикрофоны.
ТРАНСПОРТ: автобусы и легковые автомобили.
ТОРГОВЫЕ ТОЧКИ: предпочтение отдается точкам общественного питания, блюдам национальной кулинарии – вак-белиш, чак-чак, костыбый и т.д.
УЧАСТНИКИ ПРАЗДНИКА: жители района всех национальностей и разного возраста.
ЗАДАЧИ ПРАЗДНИКА:
	Позиционирование общенациональных ценностей; 
	возрождение народных игр и традиций; 
	объединение жителей района; 
	отдых; 
	развлечение; 
	радость и гордость за свою малую Родину, за свой народ.

СЦЕНАРНАЯ ЗАЯВКА
	Территория стадиона празднично оформляется шарами, праздничными растяжками с флажками, транспарантами. Звучит национальная музыка. Работаю торговые точки общественного питания.
Открытая эстрада украшена транспарантом «Сабантуй – 2007». Задник на сцене расписан традиционными узорами башкирской национальной росписи.
Действие праздника разворачивается сразу на нескольких площадках:
1.	Сцена: официальное открытие праздника, концерт, национальные народные игры для взрослых.
2.	Площадка для национальной борьбы: начало соревнований по национальной борьбе КУРЭШ (кэрэш).
3.	Детская игровая площадка «ГРАЧИНАЯ КАША (KАРГА БУТKАHЫ)»: детские национальные народные игры и конкурсы.
4.	Вертикальный столб.
5.	Наклонный столб.
6.	Бой мешками.
7.	Футбольное поле стадиона: спортивные соревнования.

НАЦИОНАЛЬНЫЕ ИГРЫ:
	«разбей горшок»;
	«достань монету»;
	«бег с коромыслами»;
	«бег в мешках»;
	«бег с ложкой и яйцом»;
	«три ноги».
ДЕТСКАЯ ИГРОВАЯ ПЛОЩАДКА «ГРАЧИНАЯ КАША (KАРГА БУТKАHЫ)»: 

Для подрастающего поколения особую ценность представляет праздник «Kарга бутkаhы». В течение многих веков детские игры использовались народной педагогикой как средство воспитания подрастающего поколения. Причем характерной их особенностью являются законченность (пролог - игра - эпилог) и строгая регламентированность, с установкой на состязательность и достижение победы. Все это предполагает наличие в майданных играх своих устных народных правил, передаваемых из поколения в поколение.
Праздник «Kарга бутkаhы» проводили за день до сабантуя, в нем участвовали главным образом женщины и подростки, В ходе праздника молодые женщины, девушки устраивали импровизированное представления с песнями, танцами, играми. Распорядительницу праздника называли алсабыр или юлбарсы. После общей трапезы участницы оставляли остатки ритуальной каши (kарга бутkаhы) на пнях деревьев, камнях с благопожеланиями к птицам. 
Все игры проводит «алсабыр» - распорядительница праздника. Кроме игр на площадке, на костре варится гречневая каша. 

Игры:
	«Юрта» 
	«Медный пень» (Бакыр букэн) 
	«Палка – кидалка» (Сойош таяк) 
	«Липкие пеньки» (Йэбешкэк букэндэр) 
	«Стрелок» (Уксы) 
	«Спутанные кони» (Тышаулы атлар) 
	«Кто первый?» (Узыш уены). 




Обслуживающий персонал:
Звукооператор – 2 чел.
Аниматоры (организаторы игр) – 10 чел.
Обслуживающий персонал (уборщицы, грузчики) – 4 чел.
Артисты – 8 чел.

Активная игровая конкурсная программа рассчитана на 3 – 4 часа. Все игровые, спортивные конкурсы строятся профессионально с учетом возрастных и физических особенностей всех участников.

Кредо организаторов – все участники и гости праздника должны получать радость, наслаждение от игр, конкурсов, потех и забав, и активно участвовать в празднике.

----------


## Леди N

Утверждаю
Глава
сельского поселения
Дороховское
Колупаева Л.К.
______________

                                                 ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ
                   о проведении фестиваля – конкурса 
«Дороховская красавица - 2011»  

Цели и задачи:

- пропаганда здорового образа жизни;
- укрепление нравственных начал, эстетических идеалов;
- приобщение жителей к активному досугу;
- реализация творческих способностей жителей;
- укрепление связей между населенными пунктами с/п Дороховское;

Условия и порядок проведения фестиваля:

В фестивале могут принимать участие жительницы сельского поселения Дороховское в возрасте от 40 до 55 лет, проживающие на территории с/п Дороховское.

Заявки установленного образца принимаются до 02.02.2011г.
 в оргкомитет фестиваля.

Фестиваль состоится  в Доме Культуры д. Запутное
 4 марта в 15.00

Домашнее задание участницам фестиваля

1. Рассказ о себе на бумажном носителе, фотографии в цифровом формате.

2. Визитная карточка на тему «Я - деловая женщина». 

3. «К единственному нежному…»- декламация стихотворения современных  поэтесс (на выбор).

4. Танцевальный конкурс  «Нестареющее ретро».

5. Конкурсы- экспромты (по усмотрению организаторов)

Подведение итогов фестиваля:

Участницы награждаются дипломами и ценными подарками по итогам голосования жюри фестиваля.

Учредитель фестиваля Глава сельского поселения Дороховское Колупаева Л.К.


Оргкомитет
Центральный Дом Культуры «Надежда» п. Авсюнино

----------


## Леди N

Утверждаю
Глава сельского поселения 
 Дороховское
__________Колупаева Л.К.

ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ

о проведении фестиваля- конкурса пожилых людей
с/п Дороховское «Нам года не беда!»


ЦЕЛИ И ЗАДАЧИ

- проявление заботы и внимания к людям пожилого возраста;
- повышение эмоционального позитива;
- возможность проявления нерастраченных способностей, творческих навыков и умений;
- преодоление сложных жизненных ситуаций, посредством активного досуга.

МЕСТО И ВРЕМЯ ПРОВЕДЕНИЯ

 29 октября 2010 г. в Доме культуры д.Рудне-Никитское

УЧАСТНИКИ КОНКУРСА

В конкурсе принимают участие  жители  пожилого возраста 
с/п Дороховское.
Для участия в фестивале-конкурсе необходимо представить заявку установленного образца до 5 октября 2010 года.






УСЛОВИЯ КОНКУРСА

Конкурс проводится по номинациям:
1. Визитная карточка 
«Судьбы моей простое полотно»
( рассказ о своем жизненном пути: о детстве, о юности, о родителях, о любви, о трудовой деятельности – связный рассказ не более 4-х мин) 

2.  «Приданья старины глубокой»
( оригинальное исполнение русской народной сказки-
продолжительность до 5-ти мин.)

3. «Это русское чудо частушка»
( цель конкурса показать самобытность частушечного жанра, приветствуется исполнение старинных, малоизвестных частушек, частушек собственного сочинения.)

4.  «Русская хата гостями богата»
( исполнение танца народов мира )

5.  «Душа и сердце русского романса»
( исполнение русского романса, обязателен  живой звук )


УЧРЕДИТЕЛЬ КОНКУРСА

Глава  сельского поселения Дороховское

ОРГАНИЗАТОР КОНКУРСА

МУК ЦДК «Надежда» осуществляет методическую и практическую помощь в подготовке конкурса.

Справки по телефону 4-172-730

----------


## Леди N

Утверждаю
Глава с/п Дороховское
        Л.К. Колупаева

          	ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ
о проведении конкурса
«ЛЮБОВЬ- ВОЛШЕБНАЯ СТРАНА»

1. ЦЕЛИ И ЗАДАЧИ
- пропаганда культуры взаимоотношений в молодежной среде
- эстетическое воспитание подрастающего поколения
- развитие творческой личности
- выявление и поддержка молодых талантов, содействие их творческому росту
- расширение и укрепление связей между молодежью, проживающей в с/п Дороховское
- сохранение и развитие традиций народной культуры

2.  ОРГАНИЗАТОР  КОНКУРСА

МУК ЦДК «Надежда» с/п Дороховское

3. МЕСТО И ДАТА ПРОВЕДЕНИЯ

ЦДК «Надежда» п. Авсюнино 
11 июля  в 14.00

4.УЧАСТНИКИ КОНКУРСА

К участию в конкурсе приглашаются учащиеся средних, специальных и высших учебных заведений, общеобразовательных школ и работающая молодежь сельского поселения Дороховское .

Заявки на участие подаются в ЦДК «Надежда» п. Авсюнино
 до 17 июня 2010г.


5. ТВОРЧЕСКИЕ ДОМАШНИЕ ЗАДАНИЯ.
Согласно жеребьёвке пары распределятся по «историческим временам» и в соответствующем стиле готовятся домашние задания.
«Исторические времена»:
•	Эпоха рыцарей.
•	Французская тема (мушкетёры)
•	Шекспировская тема (Ромео и Джульета)
•	«Мой 19 век» (русские гусары)

 ** «Визитная карточка»

** «Признание в любви» 

** «Танцевальный конкурс»
танцевальная композиция под музыку соответствующей эпохи
 (или стилизованную музыку)


6. СОДЕРЖАНИЕ КОНКУРСА.

Конкурс представляет собой домашнее задание и  набор конкурсов, подготовленных организаторами.

Лучшую пару определяет жюри.

По итогам парам вручаются памятные подарки.

Методическую помощь оказывает ЦДК «Надежда»
телефон 4- 172- 730

----------


## Леди N

Коллеги, если кого- то заинтересуют положения вышепредлагаемых фестивалей "Дороховская красавица", "Нам года- не беда!", "Любовь- волшебная страна", выложу сценарий с конферансом. Ещё мы у себя в поселении проводим фестивали "Театральный теремок", "Творческая семья" и фестиваль детско- юношеского творчества "Радуга талантов". :Aga:

----------


## Zabanka

> Коллеги, если кого- то заинтересуют положения вышепредлагаемых фестивалей "Дороховская красавица", "Нам года- не беда!", "Любовь- волшебная страна", выложу сценарий с конферансом. Ещё мы у себя в поселении проводим фестивали "Театральный теремок", "Творческая семья" и фестиваль детско- юношеского творчества "Радуга талантов".


Очень интересует Театральный теремок и Радуга талантов))

----------


## Леди N

Утверждаю
Глава сельского поселения 
Дороховское 
Л.К.Колупаева
-------------------

ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ
о проведении фестиваля – конкурса
любительских театральных коллективов с/п Дороховское
«Театральный теремок - 2011»

Цели и задачи фестиваля – конкурса:

Развитие традиций театрального любительства, творческая и учебно-методическая поддержка, выявление лучших театральных коллективов, развитие творческих контактов между любительскими театральными коллективами учреждений культуры и образовательных учреждений 
с/п Дороховское.

Условия и порядок проведения фестиваля:

В фестивале-конкурсе принимают участие любительские театральные коллективы с/п Дороховское.
Тема: сказки  Пушкина.

Коллективы представляют не более одного спектакля.
Хронометраж конкурсных спектаклей  (отрывков) не должен превышать 
30 мин.

Руководители направляют заявки в оргкомитет фестиваля:
ЦДК «Надежда» п. Авсюнино до 1.03. 2011 года.
Фестиваль- конкурс проводится 25 марта 2011 года 
в Доме  культуры д.Петрушино в 15.00.

Подведение итогов конкурса:
Победителей конкурса определяет жюри.
Критерии оценки – оригинальное сценическое воплощение драматургии, общий уровень сценической культуры, техника актерского мастерства, художественный уровень музыкального сопровождения, сценографии, костюмов. Победители фестиваля- конкурса награждаются дипломами, памятными подарками и призами.

Справки по телефону 4-17-27-30 (оргкомитет фестиваля)

----------


## Леди N

Положение 

о проведении I I фестиваля детско-юношеского творчества 
с/п Дороховское
«Радуга талантов»



Цели фестиваля:
- открытие новых молодых талантов в сельском поселении;
-  возможность самовыражения;
- вовлечение в культурную жизнь поселения;



Условия проведения

 Фестиваль проводится по номинациям :

-Вокал (народная песня, эстрада)
Учитывается чистота интонации, выбор музыкальной темы, костюмное решение номера.
Вокальные дуэты, трио, квартеты соревнуются отдельно.



-Хореография
Учитывается техника исполнения, сценический костюм, 
оригинальность танца.


-Речевой жанр (стихотворение, проза, басня и т.п.) Участники конкурса готовят одно произведение на выбор, продолжительностью не более 5-ти мин.
Учитывается соответствие костюма и образа.



Место и время проведения

----------


## Леди N

Коллеги, у нас ежегодно возникает проблема придумывания номинаций для фестивалей пожилых людей и для "Дороховской красавицы." Берём или строчки песен или поэтические строки. Может кто- то тоже этим занимается. Поделитесь, пожалуйста. А мы уже делимся....

То есть в этих фестивалях, чтобы никого не обидеть, всем вручаем дипломы, как победителям в какой- либо номинации и подарки, конечно же, а затем уже ещё один диплом и подарок ПОБЕДИТЕЛЮ.

НОМИНАЦИИ, ИСПОЛЬЗОВАННЫЕ В ФЕСТИВАЛЯХ "НАМ ГОДА- НЕ БЕДА"

1. «Это наша с тобой биография!»
2.  «Песня лебединая моя»"
3. "Пусть наши годы в танце закружатся!» 
4. «Страницы мудрости моей…»
5. «Если в сердце всегда весна»
6. «Судьбы моей простое полотно»
7. «Сердце, тебе не хочется покоя»

Перечень номинаций для участниц фестиваля «Дороховская красавица»

1.	«Пройдёт, словно солнцем осветит!»
2.	«Продлись, продлись очарованье…»
3.	«Романс влюблённости моей…»
4.	«Заполним добротою мир…»
5.	«Моей любви негромкие слова…»
6.	«О, восхитительная нежность…»
7.	«Всё в ней гармония, всё диво!»

  1. «В её очах веселье, жизни пламень!»
  2. «И то же в вас очарованье,  И та ж в душе вашей любовь!»
  3. «И уст твоих улыбка неземная, И стройный стан, и тёмный шёлк кудрей…»  
 4.  «Любовь есть вся моя душа…»
 5.  «Она так хороша, так весело смеётся…»
  6. «Вся радость, вся любовь души моей мятежной…»

----------


## АлексейФ

*Положение о районном конкурсе «Первый парень на селе»*

*Организаторы и учредители конкурса:*

- Администрация _____________ муниципального района.
- Управление культуры и молодежи администрации ______________ муниципального района.
- МУК «Информационно-методический ресурсный центр культуры».
- МУК «__________ районный дом культуры».

*Цели и задачи конкурса:*

- Содействие развитию системы патриотического и гражданского воспитания молодежи;
- Продвижение среди подростков и молодежи идеи выбора позитивных, альтернативных форм самовыражения и самоутверждения;
- Организация полезной досуговой деятельности и неформального общения молодежи.
*
Сроки проведения конкурса:*

- Конкурс состоится 19 или 20 февраля 2011 г. в 15.00 час. в районном доме культуры. 

*Участники конкурса:*

- В конкурсе принимают участие  молодые люди в возрасте 17-35 лет, не состоящие в законном браке.

*Организация  проведения конкурса:*

- Для подготовки и проведения районного конкурса «Первый парень на селе» создается организационная группа и жюри конкурса.

*Программа конкурса:*

Участники готовят три домашних задания и одно выполняют во время конкурса:
- Творческий конкурс-визитка «Первый парень на селе» (Для выполнения  задания участники могут привлекать группы поддержки, регламент выступления не более 5 мин. Творческий конкурс может быть представлен в виде небольшого театрализованного представления, инсценированной песни, литературно-музыкальной композиции и др.). 
!ВНИМАНИЕ: использование электронной (компьютерной) презентации допускается только КАК ВСПОМОГАТЕЛЬНЫЙ прием для более полного раскрытия участника. 
!ВНИМАНИЕ: каждая минута сверх регламента штрафуется в минус 1 балл (к примеру, участник, набравший 5 баллов за конкурс, но использовавший сверх регламента 3 минуты, в итоге за конкурс получает 2 балла).
- Творческий конкурс «Невеста моей мечты» (Индивидуальное задание на лучший и самый оригинальный рассказ о том, какой должна быть невеста первого парня на селе. Может использоваться любая форма подачи: сказка, зримая песня, былина, монолог и др.). Регламент выступления не более 3 мин.
!ВНИМАНИЕ: каждая минута сверх регламента штрафуется в минус 1 балл.
- Выставка-конкурс «Мир моих увлечений» (должна отражать увлечения, хобби, умения участника конкурса). 
- Конкурс – экспромт выполняют во время проведения конкурса.

*Критерии оценки:*

- Артистизм.
- Раскрытие темы.
- Использование  различных выразительных средств.
- Оригинальность выступления.

Подведение итогов конкурса:
- Выступления участников конкурса оценивает жюри.
- На конкурсе работает детское жюри. 
- Учреждается приз зрительских симпатий.
- Победители конкурса награждаются призами и дипломами. 
- Организационный комитет и жюри конкурса имеет право вносить дополнения в организацию и проведение конкурса.

Сценарий: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4025976

----------


## Prokaza

Здравствуйте всем! Наконец-то немного разгрузилась и решила поделиться своими наработками! Выкладываю материалы по 2010 году. Здесь все посвящено 65-летию Победы, есть за прошлые года - эти же мероприятия, только посвящено другому, в связи с чем меняются конкурсные задания, а смысл остается прежним. Так же имеются Положения семейных праздников, концертов, тематических мероприятий и т.п., правда, они неконкурсные, если кому надо - пишите, выложу...

«СОГЛАСОВАНО»
Глава МО 
«п. Черский» 
Борисова Л. Р.
«____» ___________  2010г.
«УТВЕРЖДАЮ»
Глава МР 
«Нижнеколымский район» Суздалов И. П.
«____» ___________  2010г.


ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ
о проведении районного детского песенного фестиваля-конкурса «Полярная звезда», посвященного 65-тилетию Победы в ВОВ.

I.	ОБЩИЕ ПОЛОЖЕНИЯ
1.	Районный детский песенный фестиваль-конкурс проводится в соответствии с настоя-щим Положением, условия которого являются неотъемлемыми и обязательными при проведении районного детского песенного фестиваля-конкурса, в том числе в части требований, предъявляемых к исполняемому репертуару, участникам, руководителям коллективов и организаторам фестиваля-конкурса, процедуре определения победите-лей и процедуре награждения.
2.	Цели фестиваля-конкурса.
•	воспитание человека, как гармоничной, всесторонне развитой личности;
•	организация продуктивного досуга подрастающего поколения; 
•	повышение уровня исполнительского мастерства.
3.	Задачи фестиваля-конкурса.
•	в целях воспитания человека, как гармоничной, всесторонне развитой личности:
	создание условий для самоутверждения и творческой самореализации подрас-тающего поколения;
	привитие навыков систематического труда.
•	в целях организации продуктивного досуга подрастающего поколения:
	пропаганда активного творческого досуга, как составляющей ЗОЖ;
	повышение престижа занятий вокалом.
•	в целях повышения уровня исполнительского мастерства:
	поиск и поддержка одаренных исполнителей;
	укрепление творческого сотрудничества с другими исполнителями и коллектива-ми.
4.	Дата и место проведения фестиваля-конкурса.
Дата проведения –  25-26 марта 2010 года.
Место проведения – п. Черский, концертный зал Молодежного центра.
5.	Организаторы фестиваля-конкурса.
Организаторами районного детского песенного фестиваля-конкурса «Полярная звезда» являются: администрация МР «Нижнеколымский район», администрация МО «п. Чер-ский», Управление культуры МР «Нижнеколымский район», МУ «Молодежный центр» МО "п. Черский".

II.	ПРАВИЛА УЧАСТИЯ И ПРОЦЕДУРА ПОДАЧИ ЗАЯВОК
1.	Требования, предъявляемые к конкурсантам.
К участию в районном детском песенном фестивале-конкурсе допускаются конкурсан-ты, которым на день проведения фестиваля-конкурса должно быть не менее 4 (четырех) и не более 18 (восемнадцати) лет, проживающие на территории Нижнеколымского района.
2.	Требования, предъявляемые к исполняемому репертуару.
•	каждый конкурсант представляет три (для возраста 4-5 лет допускается одна) песни: две из которых – свободной тематики, а одна – военной, патриотической тематики (песни ВОВ, о Родине, мире). Представляемые на конкурс песни представляются в одном из следующих жанров: академическое пение, народное пение, эстрадное пе-ние. В качестве конкурсных номеров исполняются два (для возраста 4-5 лет допуска-ется одно) разнохарактерных вокальных произведения (одно – патриотической тема-тики, второе - свободной) одного из вышеперечисленных жанров, третье – исполня-ется вне конкурса (участники в возрасте 4-5 лет – по желанию). Все исполняемые номера должны наиболее полно раскрывать индивидуальность и вокальные данные конкурсанта, демонстрировать его исполнительскую технику и сценическое мастер-ство, отражать профессионализм руководителя и соответствовать возрастным осо-бенностям, темпераменту и творческим возможностям исполнителя;
•	в районном детском песенном фестивале-конкурсе песни исполняются конкурсанта-ми в режиме живого звука в сопровождении концертмейстера или записанной музы-ки и бэк-вокалов, допускается живое исполнение бэк-вокалов (живое исполнение бэк-вокалов лицами в возрасте от 18 лет не допускается);
•	приветствуется художественное оформление номера: кордебалет, реквизит, бутафо-рия и пр.;
•	содержание стихов и манера исполнения песни не должны причинять ущерба репу-тации районного детского песенного фестиваля-конкурса.
3.	Процедура подачи заявок на участие в районном детском песенном фестивале-конкурсе.
•	для участия в районном детском песенном фестивале-конкурсе (при условии соблю-дения требований пп.1, 2 настоящего Раздела) необходимо подать заявку (Приложе-ние 1 к настоящему Положению);
•	заявки подаются на участие в следующих категориях: соло, малая форма (2-4 участ-ника), большая форма (5-12 участников);
•	допускается участие одного исполнителя в разных жанрах и формах, при этом ис-полняемый в каждом жанре репертуар должен соответствовать пп.2 данного раздела;
•	в случае выступления солиста в разных жанрах заявки подаются отдельно для каж-дого из них;
•	заявки принимаются по адресу: 678830, п. Черский, ул. Октябрьская, д. 1, Молодеж-ный центр, с 1000 до 1900, перерыв с 1300 до 1400, выходной – воскресенье;
•	сроки подачи заявок строго с 01 марта 2009 г. до 20 марта 2009 г;
•	к участию в районном детском песенном фестивале-конкурсе допускаются заявки, строго соответствующие требованиям настоящего Положения;
•	расходы, связанные с участием в районном детском песенном фестивале-конкурсе (запись фонограммы, проезд, проживание и другие), оплачиваются конкурсантами самостоятельно.

III.	 ПОРЯДОК ПРОВЕДЕНИЯ РАЙОННОГО ДЕТСКОГО ПЕСЕННОГО ФЕСТИВАЛЯ-КОНКУРСА
1.	Общие положения.
•	районный детский песенный фестиваль-конкурс состоит из двух этапов: отборочный тур и финал;
•	участники районного детского песенного фестиваля-конкурса соревнуются в сле-дующих возрастных группах: 4-5 лет; 6-9 лет; 10-13 лет; 14-17 лет. Для малых и больших форм возрастная группа определяется путем математического вычисления среднего возраста (сумма возраста участников ансамбля, деленная на количество участников ансамбля) и отнесение его к одной из вышеперечисленных возрастных групп; в случае получения таких результатов, как 5,5; 9,5; 13,5 – значение округляет-ся до целого числа в большую сторону;
•	участники районного детского песенного фестиваля-конкурса не менее чем за 5 дней до проведения фестиваля-конкурса должны предоставить используемые фонограммы Организаторам (вид носителя музыкального сопровождения: аудио кассета, флоппи-диск, CD, DVD, флеш-карта) для составления плей-листов, а, в случае необходимо-сти, оцифровки и изменения формата предоставляемого материала (работа осущест-вляется в формате mp3, в данном формате возможно транспонирование на 1-1,5 тона вверх и вниз);
•	для подведения итогов районного детского песенного фестиваля-конкурса Организа-торами создается компетентное жюри, куда входят незаинтересованные лица, не яв-ляющиеся близкими родственниками, руководителями конкурсантов, руководителя-ми и работниками учреждений, заявивших участников на данный фестиваль-конкурс, а также проявившие себя в одном или нескольких видах деятельности: са-модеятельное творчество, вокальное исполнительство, профессиональное занятие музыкой, общественная работа. 
2.	Отборочный тур.
•	отборочный тур районного детского песенного фестиваля-конкурса проводится 25 марта в концертном зале Молодежного центра с использованием звуковой аппарату-ры в присутствии не менее 2/3 состава жюри;
•	в ходе отборочного тура членами жюри выявляется уровень подготовки конкурсан-тов, соответствие выступления участников требованиям настоящего Положения;
•	по итогам отборочного тура членами жюри определяется состав финалистов район-ного детского песенного фестиваля-конкурса;
•	участники, не прошедшие в финал могут выступать (по желанию) в финале вне кон-курса с одним из номеров на усмотрение жюри;
•	за жюри остается право давать рекомендации конкурсантам по постановке номера, исполнению песни и по другим вопросам, связанным с участием конкурсантов в районном детском песенном фестивале-конкурсе.
3.	Финал.
•	финал районного детского песенного фестиваля-конкурса проводится 26 марта 2010г. в концертном зале Молодежного центра. Участники каждой возрастной груп-пы (от младшей к старшей) выступают в следующем порядке: соло, малая форма, большая форма вне зависимости от жанра выступления. Первой исполняется песня патриотической тематики, после исполнения первой песни всеми участниками одной возрастной группы конкурсанты в том же порядке исполняют вторую песню. Оче-редность выступлений участников внутри одной возрастной группы устанавливается для солистов – с учетом возраста – от младшего к старшему, учитывая число и месяц рождения; для ансамблей – с учетом среднего возраста (сумма возраста участников ансамбля, деленная на количество участников ансамбля);
•	жюри за каждую исполненную песню выставляет баллы в оценочный лист участника (Приложение 2 к настоящему Положению);
•	подсчет количества набранных баллов производится в следующем порядке:
	после исполнения двух песен в одной возрастной группе оценочные листы участ-ников данной возрастной группы передаются независимому редактору, который суммирует все баллы, выставленные конкурсанту каждым членом жюри за два вы-ступления в одном жанре в каждом оценочном листе;
	результаты, полученные после подсчета баллов в оценочных листах, заносятся в протокол, который заверяет председатель жюри, далее вычисляется общее количе-ство баллов, набранное участником, после завершения конкурсных выступлений оценочные листы передаются членам жюри;
	в случае, если два и более конкурсанта в одной возрастной группе, в одном жанре, категории набирают равное количество баллов, итоговые баллы данных конкур-сантов определяются членами жюри голосованием путем поднятия рук. В случае, если после такого голосования равенство баллов сохраняется, председателю жюри предоставляется право определить итоговые баллы данных конкурсантов.
•	по количеству набранных баллов определяются победители, занявшие первое, вто-рое, третье места в районном детском песенном фестивале-конкурсе в каждой воз-растной группе, в каждом жанре и категории: академическое пение: соло, малая форма, большая форма; народное пение: соло, малая форма, большая форма; эстрад-ное пение: соло, малая форма, большая форма. 
•	победители в номинациях «Дебют», «Певец года», «Певица года» определяются чле-нами жюри голосованием путем поднятия рук, претенденты на победу в данных но-минациях выбираются из числа участников членами жюри;
•	обладатель приза зрительских симпатий определяется самими зрителями.

IV.	НАГРАЖДЕНИЕ ПОБЕДИТЕЛЕЙ И ПООЩРЕНИЕ УЧАСТНИКОВ РАЙОННОГО ДЕТСКОГО ПЕСЕННОГО ФЕСТИВАЛЯ-КОНКУРСА
•	для награждения победителей и поощрения участников Организаторами составляет-ся смета расходов, привлекаются спонсоры; 
•	награждение производят члены жюри;
•	всем победителям вручаются дипломы, остальным участникам –  поощрительные грамоты.

V.	ОБЯЗАННОСТИ ОРГАНИЗАТОРОВ 
Организаторы фестиваля-конкурса обязаны:
•	утвердить состав жюри;
•	определить председателя жюри;
•	предоставить независимого редактора для подсчета баллов, набранных участниками;
•	решать все текущие организационные вопросы, возникающие в ходе подготовки к районному фестивалю;
•	предоставить каждому участнику репетиционное время в концертном зале с исполь-зованием звуковой аппаратуры не менее 30 мин на каждого солиста или ансамбль;
•	составить график репетиций по возможности с учетом пожеланий руководителей конкурсантов.

VI.	ДИСКВАЛИФИКАЦИЯ
В случае нарушения конкурсантом(ами) и (или) их руководителем(ями) настоящего Положения, Организаторы районного детского песенного фестиваля-конкурса совместно с жюри вправе принять решение о дисквалификации конкурсанта(ов) и отстранении от участия в районном детском песенном фестивале-конкурсе.  

VII.	ЗАКЛЮЧИТЕЛЬНЫЕ ПОЛОЖЕНИЯ
1.	Настоящее Положение является обязательными для конкурсантов, подавших заявку на участие в районном детском песенном фестивале-конкурсе.
2.	В случае несогласия с требованиями настоящего Положения, заявитель вправе ото-звать свою заявку и не участвовать в районном детском песенном фестивале-конкурсе. 
3.	Организаторы районного детского песенного фестиваля-конкурса могут принять к рассмотрению любой вопрос, связанный с проведением районного детского песенного фестиваля-конкурса.


По всем вопросам обращаться в Молодежный центр, тел. 22-3-70.
Исп.: Протопопова Е.С.

Приложение 1

ЗАЯВКА НА УЧАСТИЕ В РАЙОННОМ ДЕТСКОМ ПЕСЕННОМ ФЕСТИВАЛЕ-КОНКУРСЕ «ПОЛЯРНАЯ ЗВЕЗДА»


Для солистов:
Фамилия, имя участника ____________________________________________
Дата рождения (число, месяц, год) «____» ____________________ ______г.
Название коллектива ____________________________________
Для ансамблей:
Название ансамбля ____________________________________
Фамилии, имена, возраст (полных лет на момент проведения отборочного тура)
1.__________________________, ____лет
2.__________________________, ____лет
3.__________________________, ____лет

(далее форма заявки для солистов и ансамблей одинакова)
Фамилия, имя, отчество руководителя ____________________________________________
Жанр, категория:  __________________ пение, _________________________
Конкурсный репертуар:
1. Песня патриотической тематики (название)______________________________________
автор музыки __________________; автор текста  ___________________;
количество микрофонов- ____
количество микрофонных стоек - ____ (при необходимости)
музыкальное сопровождение (концертмейстер, фонограмма) ________________
вид носителя музыкального сопровождения ________________________
дополнительная информация (наличие бэк-вокала, кордебалета, особого реквизита и т.п.) _______________________________________________________________________
2. Песня свободной тематики(название)______________________________________
автор музыки __________________; автор текста ___________________;
количество микрофонов- ____
количество микрофонных стоек - ____ (при необходимости)
музыкальное сопровождение (концертмейстер, фонограмма) ________________
вид носителя музыкального сопровождения __________(при отсутствии концертмейстера)
дополнительная информация (наличие бэк-вокала, кордебалета, особого реквизита и т.п.) _____________________________________________________________________________
3. Песня, исполняемая вне конкурса (название) _____________________________________
автор музыки __________________; автор текста ___________________;
количество микрофонов- ____
количество микрофонных стоек - ____
музыкальное сопровождение (концертмейстер, фонограмма) ________________
вид носителя музыкального сопровождения ________________________
дополнительная информация (наличие бэк-вокала, кордебалета, особого реквизита и т.п.) _______________________________________________________________________
Учреждение, на базе которого действует коллектив ______________________
Адрес учреждения: __________________________________________________
Контактный телефон, ________________, факс _______________.

Приложение 2

ОЦЕНОЧНЫЙ ЛИСТ УЧАСТНИКА РАЙОННОГО ДЕТСКОГО ПЕСЕННОГО ФЕСТИВАЛЯ-КОНКУРСА «ПОЛЯРНАЯ ЗВЕЗДА»

 Ф.И.О. члена жюри
(для солистов)
Фамилия, имя, возраст участника _________________________, ____ лет
Жанр _________________ пение, категория ___соло____
Возрастная группа _____-_____ лет

Название песни	интонирование	дикция	ритмичность исполнения	выразительность	сценический образ	художественное оформление номера	Прим.	Общее количество баллов





(для ансамблей)
Название ансамбля _______________________________________
Количество участников _____ чел
Жанр _________________ пение, категория ___________________форма
Возрастная группа _____-_____ лет

Название песни	интонирование	дикция	ритмичность исполнения	созвучность	многоголосное исполнение	выразительность	художественное оформление номера	Прим.	Общее количество баллов

(В оценочных листах в конце таблица - это где Название песни, интонирование и т.д., просто я не смогла ее выложить...)

----------


## Prokaza

Продолжаю:
«СОГЛАСОВАНО»
Глава МО 
«п. Черский» 
Борисова Л. Р.
«____» ___________  2010г.
«УТВЕРЖДАЮ»
Глава МР 
«Нижнеколымский район» Суздалов И. П.
«____» ___________  2010г.



ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ
о проведении районного фестиваля хореографических коллективов «Мир танца»,
 посвященного 65-тилетию Победы в ВОВ.

1.	Цели фестиваля.
•	воспитание человека, как гармоничной, всесторонне развитой личности;
•	развитие чувства патриотизма; 
•	организация продуктивного досуга подрастающего поколения;
•	расширение кругозора и повышение интеллекта посредством приобщения к мировому хореографическому искусству.

2.	Задачи фестиваля.
•	в целях воспитания человека, как гармоничной, всесторонне развитой личности:
- воспитание чувств, эстетики, художественного восприятия мира посредством пластики, движения;
- развитие силы воли, самодисциплины;
- привитие навыков постоянного, систематического труда;
- развитие навыков работы в коллективе.
•	 в целях развития чувства патриотизма:
- углубленное изучение культуры, традиций, обычаев народов России, Крайнего Севера;
- исполнение танцев народов России, Крайнего Севера.
•	в целях организации продуктивного досуга подрастающего поколения:
- формирование и поддержка детских хореографических коллективов;
- развитие навыков работы в коллективе, установление эмоциональных контактов;
- организация   творческого  сотрудничества   с  другими  коллективами.
•	в целях расширения кругозора и повышения интеллекта посредством приобщения к мировому хореографическому искусству:
- знакомство с  историей возникновения танца;
- знакомство с различными направлениями и жанрами мировой хореографии.

3.	Дата и место проведения фестиваля.
Дата проведения –  26-27 марта 2010 года.
Место проведения – п. Черский, концертный зал Молодежного центра.

4.	Условия фестиваля.
Фестиваль проводится в два этапа: отборочный тур и финал.
Отборочный тур.
•	отборочный тур районного фестиваля проводится 26 марта в концертном зале Молодежного центра с использованием звуковой аппаратуры в присутствии не менее 2/3 состава жюри;
•	в ходе отборочного тура членами жюри выявляется уровень подготовки конкурсантов, соответствие выступления участников требованиям настоящего Положения;
•	по итогам отборочного тура членами жюри определяется состав финалистов районного фестиваля;
•	участники, не прошедшие в финал могут выступать (по желанию) в финале вне конкурса с одним из номеров на усмотрение жюри;
•	за жюри остается право давать рекомендации конкурсантам по постановке номера, качеству и характеру исполнения и по другим вопросам, связанным с участием конкурсантов в районном фестивале.
Финал.
•	финал районного фестиваля проводится 27 марта 2010г. в концертном зале Молодежного центра. 
•	финал фестиваля проводится в двух отделениях. В первом отделении участники показывают один из танцев народов Мира, во втором – произвольный (эстрадный, классический, современный, бальный, историко-бытовой – на выбор). 
•	коллективы представляют номера в следующих категориях:
	- сольный танец;
	- парный танец;
	- массовый танец.
Участники фестиваля, предоставившие номера, не соответствующие условиям фестиваля выступают вне конкурса.

4.1. Участники фестиваля.
В фестивале участвуют все желающие коллективы. Возраст детей – от 4 до 17 лет включительно. Показ номеров осуществляется в следующих возрастных группах: 4-7 лет, 7-11 лет, 11-13 лет, 13-17 лет. В случае, когда в одном коллективе представляют разные возрастные группы, вопрос отнесения к той или иной возрастной группе решается  руководителем и организаторами в течение трех дней после подачи заявки, спорные вопросы решает жюри. В случае несогласия с решением жюри руководитель вправе отказаться от участия в фестивале либо представить номера вне конкурса.
В младшей возрастной группе допускается представление одного номера. В каждой возрастной группе сначала исполняются сольные и парные танцы, затем массовые.

4.1.1. Участники фестиваля обязаны:
•	до 20 марта 2010г. направить заявку об участии в Молодежный центр (форма заявки прилагается);
•	подготовить 2 номера от коллектива дополнительно (вне конкурса);
•	не менее чем за 3 дня до фестиваля провести генеральную репетицию в присутствии представителей организаторов;
•	не менее чем за 5 дней до фестиваля предоставить используемые фонограммы организаторам (вид носителя музыкального сопровождения: аудио кассета, CD, флеш-карта)  для составления плей-листов, а, в случае необходимости, оцифровки и изменения формата предоставляемого материала (работа осуществляется в формате mp3).
В случае неисполнения своих обязанностей заявители до участия в фестивале не допускаются.

4.2. Организаторы фестиваля.
Организаторами районного фестиваля хореографических коллективов «Мир танца» являются: администрация МР «Нижнеколымский район», администрация МО «п. Черский», Управление культуры МР «Нижнеколымский район», МУ «Молодежный центр» МО "п. Черский".

4.2.1. Организаторы фестиваля обязаны:
•	составить смету расходов;
•	привлекать спонсоров;
•	утвердить состав жюри;
•	решать все текущие организационные вопросы, возникающие в ходе подготовки к фестивалю.

5.	Жюри конкурса.
В состав жюри входят 5 человек. Состав жюри формируется и утверждается организаторами.
Жюри:
•	оценивает выступления участников;
•	награждает победителей.

6.	Критерии оценки.
При оценке учитывается техника и характер исполнения, слаженность, оригинальность и качество постановки, выразительность, артистизм, соответствие представляемого номера возрасту, внешности, физической форме, возможностям исполнителя(лей).

7.	Награждение.
Грамотами и памятными подарками награждаются победители в следующих номинациях:
•	«Самый яркий номер»;
•	«Самый оригинальный номер»;
•	«Лучший народный танец»;
•	«Лучший танец народов Севера»;
•	«Лучший детский хореографический коллектив»;
•	«Лучший молодежный хореографический коллектив».



По всем вопросам обращаться в Молодежный центр, тел. 22-3-70.

Исп: Протопопова Е.С.

ФОРМА ЗАЯВКИ
1.	Название коллектива
2.	Ф.И.О. руководителя коллектива
3.	Учреждение, на базе которого действует коллектив
4.	Фамилия, возраст участников коллектива
5.	Название номера, представленного в категории «Танец народов Мира»
6.	Название номера, представленного в категории «Произвольный танец»
7.	Название номера, представляемого вне конкурса
8.	Дополнительная информация – на усмотрение руководителя (необходимость микрофонов, микрофонных стоек для «живого» музыкального сопровождения, стульев, особенности освещения )
9.	Контактный телефон
Примечание: В случае участия одного коллектива в нескольких категориях пункты 4-8 указываются для каждой категории отдельно.

----------


## Prokaza

«СОГЛАСОВАНО»
Глава МО 
«п. Черский» 
Борисова Л. Р.
«____» ___________  2010г.
«УТВЕРЖДАЮ»
Глава МР 
«Нижнеколымский район» Суздалов И. П.
«____» ___________  2010г.


ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ
о проведении районного песенного конкурса «Две звезды – Песни военных лет», 
посвященного 65-тилетию Победы в ВОВ.

I.	ОБЩИЕ ПОЛОЖЕНИЯ
1.	Районный песенный конкурс проводится в соответствии с настоящим Положением, условия которого являются неотъемлемыми и обязательными при проведении район-ного песенного конкурса, в том числе в части требований, предъявляемых к исполняе-мому репертуару, участникам и организаторам конкурса, процедуре определения по-бедителей и процедуре награждения.
2.	Цели конкурса.
•	воспитание человека, как гармоничной, всесторонне развитой личности;
•	организация продуктивного досуга населения; 
•	повышение уровня исполнительского мастерства.
3.	Задачи конкурса.
•	в целях воспитания человека, как гармоничной, всесторонне развитой личности:
	создание условий для самоутверждения и творческой самореализации населения района;
	привлечение населения к занятиям самодеятельным творчеством.
•	в целях организации продуктивного досуга населения:
	пропаганда активного творческого досуга, как составляющей ЗОЖ;
	повышение престижа занятий вокалом.
•	в целях повышения уровня исполнительского мастерства:
	поиск и поддержка одаренных исполнителей;
	укрепление творческого сотрудничества с другими исполнителями и коллектива-ми.
4.	Дата и место проведения конкурса.
Дата проведения –10 апреля 2010 года.
Место проведения – п. Черский, концертный зал Молодежного центра.
5.	Организаторы конкурса.
Организаторами районного песенного конкурса «Две звезды» являются: администра-ция МР «Нижнеколымский район», администрация МО «п. Черский», МУ Управление культуры МР «Нижнеколымский район», МУ «Молодежный центр» МО "п. Черский".
II.	ПРАВИЛА УЧАСТИЯ И ПРОЦЕДУРА ПОДАЧИ ЗАЯВОК
1.	Требования, предъявляемые к конкурсантам.
К участию в районном песенном конкурсе допускаются дуэты, в состав которых вхо-дят: вокальный исполнитель, имеющий сценический опыт, и вокальный исполнитель, не проявивший себя публично в данном виде искусства. Участвуют желающие, которым на день проведения конкурса исполнилось не менее 18 (восемнадцати) лет, проживающие на территории Нижнеколымского района.
2.	Требования, предъявляемые к исполняемому репертуару.
•	каждый дуэт исполняет две разнохарактерные песни, одна из которых – военной, патриотической тематики (песни времен ВОВ, посвященные ВОВ, использованные в кино и телефильмах о ВОВ), а одна – свободной тематики, в одном из следующих жанров: народное пение, эстрадное пение. Исполняемые номера должны наиболее полно раскрывать индивидуальность и вокальные данные конкурсантов, демонстри-ровать их исполнительскую технику и сценическое мастерство, соответствовать воз-растным особенностям, темпераменту и творческим возможностям исполнителей;
•	в районном песенном конкурсе песни исполняются конкурсантами в режиме живого звука в сопровождении концертмейстера или записанной музыки и бэк-вокалов, до-пускается живое исполнение бэк-вокалов (живое исполнение бэк-вокалов лицами в возрасте до 18 лет не допускается);
•	приветствуется художественное оформление номера: кордебалет, реквизит и пр.;
•	содержание стихов и манера исполнения песен не должны причинять ущерба репу-тации районного песенного конкурса.
3.	Процедура подачи заявок на участие в районном песенном конкурсе.
•	для участия в районном песенном конкурсе (при условии соблюдения требований пп.1, 2 настоящего Раздела) необходимо подать заявку (Приложение 1 к настоящему Положению);
•	заявки принимаются по адресу: 678830, п. Черский, ул. Октябрьская, д. 1, Молодеж-ный центр, тел. 22-3-70, факс 22-1-70 с 1000 до 1900, перерыв с 1300 до 1400, выходной – воскресенье;
•	сроки подачи заявок строго с 01 апреля 2009 г. до 07 апреля 2010 г;
•	расходы, связанные с участием в районном песенном конкурсе (запись фонограммы, проезд, проживание и другие), оплачиваются конкурсантами самостоятельно.
III.	 ПОРЯДОК ПРОВЕДЕНИЯ РАЙОННОГО ПЕСЕННОГО КОНКУРСА
1.	Общие положения.
•	участники районного песенного конкурса соревнуются в порядке, определяемом простой жеребьевкой, которая будет проводиться представителями организаторов 23 апреля 2009 года. Присутствие на жеребьевке участников конкурса или их предста-вителей (согласно поданных заявок) обязательно, в ином случае организаторы ос-тавляют за собой право самостоятельно определить порядковый номер выступления отсутствующих на жеребьевке конкурсантов;
•	участники районного песенного конкурса не менее чем за 5 дней до проведения кон-курса должны предоставить используемые фонограммы Организаторам (вид носите-ля музыкального сопровождения: аудио кассета, флоппи-диск, CD, DVD, флеш-карта) для составления плей-листов, а, в случае необходимости, оцифровки и изме-нения формата предоставляемого материала (работа осуществляется в формате mp3, в данном формате возможно транспонирование на 1-1,5 тона вверх и вниз);
•	для подведения промежуточных итогов районного песенного конкурса Организато-рами создается компетентное жюри, куда входят незаинтересованные лица, про-явившие себя в одном или нескольких видах деятельности: самодеятельное творче-ство, вокальное исполнительство, профессиональное занятие музыкой, общественная работа;
•	подведение окончательных итогов конкурса проводится путем голосования зрителей, присутствующих в зале в момент подведения итогов при наличии входного билета. 
2.	Проведение конкурса.
•	районный песенный конкурс проводится 10 апреля 2010г. в концертном зале Моло-дежного центра. Участники выступают в порядке, определенном жеребьевкой вне зависимости от жанра выступления. После исполнения песни военно-патриотической тематики всеми участниками конкурсанты в том же порядке испол-няют песню свободной тематики;
•	жюри за каждую исполненную песню выставляет баллы в протокол оценок, а также показывает оценки путем поднятия табличек с соответствующими цифрами. Перед поднятием таблички каждый член жюри комментирует свою оценку номера;
•	все номера оцениваются по 10-ти балльной системе по следующим критериям:
	интонирование;
	дикция;
	ритмичность исполнения;
	выразительность;
	сценический образ;
	художественное оформление номера;
	оригинальность;
	личное впечатление;
•	после публичного показа оценок независимым редактором оглашается сумма баллов, набранных дуэтом за исполненный номер;
•	после завершения конкурсной программы редактором оглашается общее количество баллов, набранное участниками после исполнения двух песен;
•	три дуэта, набравшие наибольшее количество баллов по итогам исполнения двух пе-сен допускаются до зрительского голосования;
3.	Определение победителя.
•	при приобретении входных билетов каждому зрителю вручается голосовой купон, 
•	после оглашения общего количества набранных баллов, каждому дуэту из лидирую-щей тройки ведущим конкурса присваивается определенный цвет;
•	представителями организаторов в зрительный зал по рядам передаются коробки трех цветов (в соответствии с цветами, присвоенными лидирующей тройке дуэтов), каж-дый зритель опускает свой голосовой купон в коробку того цвета, который присвоен паре, наиболее достойной победы в районном песенном конкурсе (по мнению данно-го зрителя);
•	после передачи коробок по всем зрительным рядам, представители организаторов подсчитывают количество голосовых купонов в коробках каждого цвета;
•	первое, второе, третье места распределяются в соответствии с количеством набран-ных голосов (от большего к меньшему соответственно).
IV.	НАГРАЖДЕНИЕ ПОБЕДИТЕЛЕЙ И ПООЩРЕНИЕ УЧАСТНИКОВ РАЙОННОГО ПЕСЕННОГО КОНКУРСА
•	для награждения победителей и поощрения участников Организаторами составляет-ся смета расходов, привлекаются спонсоры; 
•	награждение производят члены жюри;
•	дуэту-победителю вручается диплом и призовой чек, дуэтам, занявшим второе и третье места – дипломы, остальным участникам –  поощрительные грамоты.
V.	ОБЯЗАННОСТИ ОРГАНИЗАТОРОВ 
Организаторы конкурса обязаны:
•	утвердить состав жюри;
•	определить председателя жюри;
•	предоставить независимого редактора для подсчета баллов, набранных участниками и подведения итогов зрительского голосования;
•	решать все текущие организационные вопросы, возникающие в ходе подготовки к районному конкурсу;

•	предоставить каждому участнику репетиционное время в концертном зале с исполь-зованием звуковой аппаратуры не менее 30 мин на каждый дуэт;
•	составить график репетиций.
VI.	ДИСКВАЛИФИКАЦИЯ
В случае нарушения конкурсантами настоящего Положения, Организаторы районного песенного конкурса совместно с жюри вправе принять решение о дисквалификации кон-курсантов и отстранении от участия в районном песенном конкурсе.  


VII.	ЗАКЛЮЧИТЕЛЬНЫЕ ПОЛОЖЕНИЯ
1.	Настоящее Положение является обязательными для конкурсантов, подавших заявку на участие в районном песенном конкурсе.
2.	В случае несогласия с требованиями настоящего Положения, заявитель вправе ото-звать свою заявку и не участвовать в районном песенном конкурсе. 
3.	Организаторы районного песенного конкурса могут принять к рассмотрению любой вопрос, связанный с проведением районного песенного конкурса.

По всем вопросам обращаться в Молодежный центр, тел. 22-3-70 к Протопоповой Елене Сергеевне, моб. тел. (924)8702274.
Приложение 1

ЗАЯВКА НА УЧАСТИЕ В РАЙОННОМ ПЕСЕННОМ КОНКУРСЕ 
«ДВЕ ЗВЕЗДЫ – ПЕСНИ ВОЕННЫХ ЛЕТ»
Фамилия, имя, отчество участника (выступавшего ранее) _____________________________________________________________________________
Дата рождения (число, месяц, год) «____» ____________________ ______г.
Фамилия, имя, отчество участника (не выступавшего ранее) _____________________________________________________________________________
Дата рождения (число, месяц, год) «____» ____________________ ______г.
Жанр:  __________________ пение
На жеребьевке будет присутствовать: один из участников/представитель (нужное подчеркнуть)
Фамилия, имя, отчество представителя (в случае его присутствия)  ____________________ ___________________________________________, контактный телефон _______________

КОНКУРСНЫЙ РЕПЕРТУАР:
Песня военно-патриотической тематики:
название песни ________________________________________
автор музыки __________________; автор текста* ___________________;
количество микрофонов - ____
количество микрофонных стоек - ____ (при необходимости)
музыкальное сопровождение (концертмейстер, фонограмма) ________________
вид носителя музыкального сопровождения ________________________
дополнительная информация (наличие бэк-вокала, кордебалета, особого реквизита и т.п.) _______________________________________________________________________
Песня свободной тематики:
название песни _________________________________________________________
автор музыки* ____________________; автор текста* ______________________;
количество микрофонов - ____
количество микрофонных стоек - ____ (при необходимости)
музыкальное сопровождение (концертмейстер, фонограмма) ________________
вид носителя музыкального сопровождения __________(при отсутствии концертмейстера)
дополнительная информация (наличие бэк-вокала, кордебалета, особого реквизита и т.п.) _____________________________________________________________________________
Учреждение, на базе которого действует дуэт__________________________________
Контактный телефон, ________________, факс _______________.

----------


## Prokaza

«УТВЕРЖДАЮ»
Глава МО "п. Черский" 
«___» _________  2010г.
________Борисова Л. Р.
ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ
о проведении поселкового конкурса «Мистер Черский `2010», 
посвященного празднованию 65-летия Победы в ВОВ.

1.	Цели конкурса.
•	формирование образа идеального мужчины в сознании населения;
•	приобщение к ЗОЖ посредством организации активного творческого досуга.
2.	Задачи конкурса.
•	в целях формирования образа идеального мужчины в сознании населения:
	пропаганда морально-этических ценностей;
	предоставление возможности для демонстрации положительных качеств участниками.
•	в целях приобщения к ЗОЖ посредством организации активного творческого до-суга:
	выявление творческого потенциала населения;
	привлечение мужской половины населения к участию в культурно-массовых мероприятиях.
3.	Условия конкурса.
В ходе конкурса участники демонстрируют свои лучшие качества, знания и умения посредством проявления себя в различных ситуациях и выполнения конкурсных заданий.
3.1. Участники конкурса.
В конкурсе принимают участие все желающие мужчины в возрасте от 17 до 30 лет, проживающие в Нижнеколымском районе, группа поддержки (семья, коллеги, друзья) – по желанию.
3.1.1. Участники конкурса обязаны:
•	до 12 февраля 2010г. направить заявку об участии согласно форме (приложе-ние 1) в Молодежный центр;
•	не менее, чем за 3 дня до конкурса, предоставить весь используемый аудио-, фото-, видеоматериал соответствующим работникам Молодежного центра (звукооператору, киномеханику);
•	посещать репетиции по подготовке дефиле;
•	подготовить конкурсные задания в соответствии с данным положением;
•	четко следовать регламенту, указанному в данном положении.
3.2. Организаторы конкурса.
Организаторами конкурса являются: администрация МО «п. Черский», МУ «Мо-лодежный центр» МО «п. Черский».
3.2.1.Организаторы конкурса обязаны:
•	составить смету расходов;
•	привлекать спонсоров;
•	утвердить состав жюри;
•	решать все организационные вопросы, возникающие в ходе подготовки к кон-курсу.
4.	Конкурсные задания.
1.	Дефиле «Мой стиль» - участники демонстрируют комплект одежды, соответ-ствующий выражению их собственного стиля и индивидуальности.
2.	Конкурс «Приятного аппетита» – участники, пользуясь одинаковыми набора-ми предметов, должны сервировать поднос к завтраку.
3.	Блиц-опрос – участники по очереди отвечают на вопросы из разных областей (этикет, рыбалка, охота, спорт, домашнее хозяйство, воспитание детей, животно-водство и т.п.)
4.	Конкурс «Хозяин дома» – всем участникам на скорость и правильность пред-лагается выполнить одинаковое задание, с которым любой мужчина может столк-нуться в быту.
5.	Дефиле в вечернем наряде – участники демонстрируют вечернюю моду.
6.	Монолог «Спасибо, ветераны!» – участники в любой форме высказывают бла-годарность участникам ВОВ; регламент – не более 3 минут.
7.	Конкурс «Мир увлечений» – участники демонстрируют свое хобби, приветст-вуется сопровождение фото и видео материалами, участие группы поддержки, художественные номера; регламент – не более 10 минут.
8.	Конкурс «Признание в любви» – участники в любой форме демонстрируют свое представление о том, каким должно быть настоящее романтическое призна-ние в любви, приветствуются участие группы поддержки, стихотворные, театра-лизованные, музыкальные выступления и т.п.; регламент – не более 5 минут
9.	Конкурс «Завязать галстук – участники демонстрируют свое умение завязы-вать галстук (любым одним узлом – на выбор) либо на себе, либо на участнике группы поддержки, приветствуется знание названия, истории, особенностей при-менения демонстрируемого способа завязывания и т.д. 
5.	Жюри конкурса.
В состав жюри входят 5 авторитетных, проявивших себя в различных областях общественной, творческой и профессиональной деятельности жительниц поселка Чер-ский. Состав жюри формируется и утверждается организаторами.
Жюри:
•	оценивает участников, учитывая соответствие выступления каждому кон-курсному заданию – после каждого этапа каждый член жюри выставляет оценку в протокол по 5-балльной системе;
•	определяет и награждает победителей.
6.	Награждение.
По количеству набранных баллов, личному впечатлению членов жюри в процессе закрытого обсуждения определяются победители в следующих номинациях:
«Мистер Черский»
«Мистер Обаяние»
«Мистер Романтизм»
«Мистер Стиль»
«Мистер Улыбка»
«Мистер Мужество»
Победителю в номинации «Мистер Черский» вручается грамота и ценный приз, остальным участникам –  грамоты и памятные подарки.


По всем вопросам обращаться в Молодежный центр тел. 22-3-70 к Протопоповой Елене Сергеевне



Исп: Протопопова Е.С.


приложение 1
ЗАЯВКА НА УЧАСТИЕ В КОНКУРСЕ «МИСТЕР ЧЕРСКИЙ `2010»

Ф.И.О. участника ____________________________________________________________
Дата рождения «_____» ___________________ ________ г.
Место работы, учебы на данный момент ________________________________________
(нужное подчеркнуть)
Семейное положение ____________________________
Уважаемый участник! Ответьте, пожалуйста, на следующие вопросы:
О чем мечтал в детстве? _____________________________________
Цвет глаз вашего женского идеала _____________________________
Любимое время года _________________________________________
Любимое блюдо _____________________________________________
Что считаете вершиной собственного кулинарного мастерства? _______________________
Любимый фильм (ы) ___________________________________________________________
Самая лучшая актриса __________________________________________________________
Куда хотелось бы поехать в путешествие? _________________________________________

(вот эту последнюю информацию - опрос я использовала при представелнии участников)

----------


## Prokaza

«УТВЕРЖДАЮ»
Глава МО "п. Черский" 
«___» _________  2010г.
________Борисова Л. Р.
ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ
о проведении поселкового конкурса «Краса Колымы `2010», 
посвященного празднованию 65-летия Победы в ВОВ.

1.	Цели конкурса.
•	пропаганда морально-нравственных, этических, семейных ценностей;
•	создание условий для самореализации жительниц поселка.
2.	Задачи конкурса.
•	в целях пропаганды нравственных, этических, семейных ценностей:
	формирование положительного, высоконравственного, эстетичного образа современной женщины в сознании населения;
	пропаганда продуктивных форм досуга.
•	в целях создания условий для самореализации жительниц поселка:
	выявление творческого потенциала;
	предоставление возможности для демонстрации положительных качеств участницами.
3.	Время и место проведения конкурса.
Конкурс проводится 08 марта 2010 г. в концертном зале Молодежного центра.
4.	Условия конкурса.
В ходе конкурса участницы демонстрируют свою внешность, лучшие качества, знания и умения посредством проявления себя в различных ситуациях и выполнения конкурсных заданий. Очередность выступлений определяется жеребьевкой перед генеральной репетицией и сохраняется во всех конкурсных заданиях.
4.1. Участники конкурса.
В конкурсе принимают участие все желающие девушки в возрасте от 16 до 25 лет, проживающие в Нижнеколымском районе, группа поддержки (семья, одноклассники, однокурсники, коллеги, друзья) – по желанию.
4.1.1. Участницы конкурса обязаны:
•	до 03 марта 2010г. предоставить заявку об участии согласно форме (приложение 1) в Молодежный центр;
•	не менее чем за 3 дня до конкурса предоставить весь используемый аудио-, фото-, видеоматериал соответствующим работникам Молодежного центра (звукооператору, киномеханику);
•	посещать репетиции по подготовке дефиле, в т.ч. генеральную репетицию, которая состоится 07 марта 2010 г.;
•	подготовить конкурсные задания в соответствии с данным положением;
•	четко следовать регламенту, указанному в данном положении;
•	выполнить все конкурсные задания в том варианте, в котором они будут представлены на конкурсе, на генеральной репетиции для определения соответствия регламенту;
•	не вносить изменений в содержание конкурсных заданий после генеральной репетиции, а в случае выхода за временные рамки – отказаться от выполнения какой-то части задания, не меняя содержания остальных частей, согласовать окончательный вариант с Организаторами.
4.2. Организаторы конкурса.
Организаторами конкурса являются: администрация МО «п. Черский», МУ «Молодежный центр» МО «п. Черский».
4.2.1.Организаторы конкурса обязаны:
•	составить смету расходов;
•	привлекать спонсоров;
•	составить график репетиций;
•	оказать методическую помощь при подготовке конкурсанток;
•	провести репетиции;
•	утвердить состав жюри;
•	решать все организационные вопросы, возникающие в ходе подготовки к конкурсу.
5.	Конкурсные задания.
1.	Дефиле «Мой стиль» - участницы демонстрируют комплект одежды и аксессуаров, соответствующий выражению их собственного стиля и индивидуальности.
2.	Конкурс «Визитная карточка» – участницы по очереди представляют сведения о себе. Приветствуются креативные формы подачи материала, музыкальное, хореографическое, фото-, видео сопровождение, участие группы поддержки и т.п; регламент – не более 7 минут
3.	Дефиле «Деловая леди» – участницы демонстрируют комплект одежды и аксессуаров, соответствующий офисному стилю.
4.	Монолог «Спасибо, ветераны!» – участницы в любой форме высказывают благодарность участникам ВОВ; регламент – не более 3 минут.
5.	Дефиле «Истоки» – участницы по очереди демонстрируют национальный костюм под музыкальное сопровождение, соответствующее любой национальности. Приветствуется выполнение танцевальных элементов, шагов в характере художественной культуры представляемого этноса; регламент – не более 3 минут.
6.	Конкурс «Интервью» – участницы по очереди отвечают на вопросы из разных областей (этикет, кулинария, мода, домашнее хозяйство, воспитание детей, и т.п.)
7.	Конкурс «Мой талант» – участницы по очереди демонстрируют свое хобби. Приветствуется сопровождение фото и видео материалами, участие группы поддержки, художественные номера; регламент – не более 10 минут.
8.	Дефиле «Знойная девушка» – участницы демонстрируют комплект одежды и аксессуаров, соответствующий походу на пляж.
9.	Дефиле «Королева бала» - участницы демонстрируют вечернее, коктейльное, бальное платье (на выбор). 
6.	Жюри конкурса.
В состав жюри входят 5 авторитетных, проявивших себя в различных областях общественной, творческой и профессиональной деятельности жителей поселка Черский. Состав жюри формируется и утверждается организаторами.
Жюри:
•	оценивает участников, учитывая соответствие выступления каждому конкурсному заданию – после каждого этапа каждый член жюри выставляет оценку в протокол по 5-балльной системе;
•	определяет и награждает победителей.
7.	Награждение.
По количеству набранных баллов, личному впечатлению членов жюри в процессе закрытого обсуждения определяются победители в следующих номинациях:
«Краса Колымы»
«Мисс Обаяние»
«Мисс Романтизм»
«Мисс Стиль»
«Мисс Улыбка»
По мнению зрителей определяется победительница в номинации.
«Мисс Зрительских симпатий»
Победительнице в номинации «Краса Колымы» вручается грамота, ценный приз и диадема – символ конкурса – переходящая ежегодно к очередной победительнице, остальным участницам –  грамоты и памятные подарки.

По всем вопросам обращаться в Молодежный центр тел. 22-3-70 к Протопоповой Елене Сергеевне
приложение 1
ЗАЯВКА НА УЧАСТИЕ В КОНКУРСЕ «КРАСА КОЛЫМЫ `2010»

Ф.И.О. участницы ____________________________________________________________
Дата рождения «_____» ___________________ ________ г.
Место работы, учебы на данный момент ________________________________________
(нужное подчеркнуть)
Семейное положение __________________________ 
Участие группы поддержки – да, нет; в каком именно конкурсном задании ____________,
__________________________  (нужное подчеркнуть)              (если ответ «да»)
Использование фото материала – да, нет; в каком именно конкурсном задании _________,
__________________________  (нужное подчеркнуть)              (если ответ «да»)
Использование видео материала – да, нет; в каком именно конкурсном задании _________,
__________________________  (нужное подчеркнуть)              (если ответ «да»)
Исполнение вокального номера – да, нет; в каком именно конкурсном задании _________,
__________________________  (нужное подчеркнуть)              (если ответ «да»)
Исполнение хореографического номера – да, нет; в каком именно конкурсном задании ___
___________________________________  (нужное подчеркнуть)              (если ответ «да»)
 (нужное подчеркнуть)
Представляемая национальность в Дефиле «Истоки» _____________________________

Уважаемая участница! Ответьте, пожалуйста, на следующие вопросы:
О чем мечтала в детстве? _____________________________________
Цвет глаз Вашего мужского идеала _____________________________
Любимое время года _________________________________________
Любимое блюдо _____________________________________________
Что считаете вершиной собственного кулинарного мастерства? _______________________
Любимый фильм (ы) ___________________________________________________________
Самый лучший актер  __________________________________________________________
Куда хотелось бы поехать в путешествие? _________________________________________
 (здесь сбор информации для тех же целей - выбрать самые интересные ответы и представить участниц поинтереснее)

----------


## Леди N

номинации для семейного фестиваля:
1. Семья- моя надежда и опора.
2. Всё начинается с любви.
3. Проверено это веками: семьёй веселее жить.
4. Очаг- семейный наш маяк.

----------


## Леди N

Номинации фестиваля- конкурса «Дороховская красавица» 2012-года
(возраст участниц- от 40- до 55 лет)

«Я счастливой считаю себя»
«В её душе вовсю бушует лето»
«Такой хорошей нет, хоть обойди весь белый свет»
«Ах, какие в мире женщины бывают»
«Цветущая как яркий нежный май»
«Прекрасна, обаятельна всегда»
«В тебе сила и стать, в тебе нежность и пыл»

----------


## Леди N

Готовимся к юбилейному 5- му фестивалю «Нам года – не беда!»
В этом году у нас 6 участниц.
Это номинации, в которых они одержат победу в финале состязания.


«Как эта женщина прекрасна,
как бесконечно молода!»
«В сердце не меркнут задор, огонёк!»
«Если женщина пишет стихи,
значит лет она не считает!»
«Нам рано жить воспоминаньями!»
«Чувства мои не подвластны годам!»
«Пусть всегда в душе живёт весна!»

----------


## РАДОМИРА

Совсем свеженькое, может кому пригодиться в канун Новогодних праздников.
ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ

о проведении 2 городского конкурса «Съезд Дедов Морозов»

I. Общие положения

Городской конкурс «Съезд Дедов Морозов» (далее – конкурс) проводится в целях сохранения, укрепления и развития традиций, связанных с подготовкой и проведением новогодних и рождественских праздников, повышения профессионального уровня и творческого мастерства работников, специализирующихся в области организации и проведения новогодних мероприятий. 
	Задачи конкурса: 
	- выявление талантливых исполнителей; 
	- поиск и внедрение новых перспективных форм и методов 	активизации зрительской  аудитории в новогодних программах; 
	- повышение статуса профессий «Деда Мороза» и «Снегурочки». 

II. Учредители и организаторы конкурса

	Учредитель конкурса: администрация города Невинномысска.
	Организаторы конкурса:
•	Комитет по культуре администрации города Невинномысска;
•	отдел дошкольного образования администрации города Невинномысска;
•	отдел образования администрации города Невинномысска;
•	комитет по молодежной политике, физической культуре и спорту администрации города Невинномысска;
•	МБУ СКК «Олимп».

III. Участники конкурса

	В конкурсе принимают участие дуэты – Дед Мороз и Снегурочка, которые вправе привлечь для красочного оформления своего выступления группы поддержки и творческие коллективы.
	Участниками конкурса могут быть работники: учреждений культуры, образовательных учреждений, учреждений дошкольного образования, активисты из числа молодежи – студенты ВУЗов и СУЗов, обладающие артистическими и организаторскими способностями, имеющие новогоднюю атрибутику (костюм, грим, реквизит) и приславшие в указанные сроки в Комитет по культуре администрации города Невинномысска заявку на участие в конкурсе. 

IV. Порядок и условия проведения конкурса

	2 городской конкурс «Съезд Дедов Морозов» проводится в МБУ СКК «Олимп» 22 декабря 2012 года в 15.00 часов и состоит из трёх туров:
	1 тур – визитная карточка «Мы встречаем Новый год»
	Конкурсанты представляют на суд жюри и зрителей музыкальное, стихотворное или другое творческое представление-поздравление с наступающим Новым годом. Регламент выступления до 3-х минут;
	2 тур - «Зимние забавы» состоит из двух состязаний:
	1 состязание -  «Снегурочка - мастерица»
	В состязании принимают участие только Снегурочки. Условия будут объявлены участницам конкурса за две недели до состязания.
	2 состязание -  «Дед Мороз – затейник»
	В состязании принимают участие Деды Морозы, возможно привлечение помощников. Каждый Дед Мороз проводит интерактивную игру со зрительным залом (без выхода детей на сценическую площадку). Форма игры, а также музыкальное сопровождение, выбираются и подготавливаются конкурсантом самостоятельно. Регламент проведения игры до 3-х минут.
	3 тур – «Новогодний дуэт»
	Номер демонстрируют Дед Мороз и Снегурочка в любом доступном им жанре: танец, музыка, мелодекламация, театр или иное. Привлечение группы поддержки возможно только для исполнения ролей вторых планов, бэк-вокалов, подтанцовок или иного. Регламент выступления до 3-х минут.
		Музыкальное сопровождение выступлений: живой звук или фонограмма, записанная на СD или Flash (хорошего качества). Для усиления зрительного  восприятия возможно использовать проекционные экраны.

V. Жюри конкурса

	Жюри конкурса формируется оргкомитетом и состоит из представителей взрослого и детского населения Невинномысска, в количестве семи человек.
	Жюри оставляет за собой право учреждать дополнительные специальные дипломы и призы.
	Решение жюри обсуждению и пересмотру не подлежит.

V. Критерии и порядок оценивания выступлений 

	Критерии оценок:
-	оригинальность идеи и творческого замысла;
-	зрелищность;
-	художественное, музыкальное и техническое оформление представления в контексте всего замысла;
-	умение пользоваться современными аудио - видеотехнологиями;
-	артистизм и художественность исполнения;
-	интересные приемы активизации аудитории;
-	новогодние традиции, обычаи и обряды;
-	умелое использование сценического пространства и реквизита;
-	высокий уровень исполнительского мастерства.

	Порядок оценивания выступлений:
	- каждый тур конкурса оценивается по 5-ти бальной системе; 
	- во 2-ом туре конкурса отдельно оцениваются оба состязания - «Снегурочка-мастерица» и «Дед Мороз – затейник»;
	- оценки выставляются  в открытой форме показа. 

VI. Награждение участников конкурса

	Дед Мороз и Снегурочка, набравшие решением жюри наибольшее количество баллов по суммам всех конкурсов, становятся победителями конкурса с  присвоением звания «Настоящие Дед Мороз и Снегурочка».
Остальные конкурсанты могут быть удостоены званий:
•	«Перспективные Дед Мороз и Снегурочка»; 
•	«Креативные Дед Мороз и Снегурочка»;
•	«Зажигательные Дед Мороз и Снегурочка».
(варианты званий «Искромётно-чумовые Дед Мороз и Снегурочка», «Энергичные Дед Мороз и Снегурочка», Юморные, Взрывные, Фееричные)
	Все конкурсанты награждаются денежными премиями и специальными сертификатами. Дед Мороз и Снегурочка, удостоенные звания «Настоящие Дед Мороз и Снегурочка», получают право зажечь новогодние гирлянды на городской ёлке, установленной на площади 50 лет Октября.
	Юридические лица независимо от организационно-правовой формы имеют право учредить собственные призы для участников конкурса. Вручение таких призов производится по согласованию с оргкомитетом конкурса.


VII. Финансирование Конкурса

	Финансирование конкурса осуществляется за счет средств, предусмотренных сметой расходов Комитета по культуре администрации города Невинномысска на организацию и проведение конкурса.

VIII. Организационные вопросы

		Для участия в конкурсе необходимо представить в Комитет по культуре администрации города Невинномысска до 10 декабря 2012 года

----------


## девушка с севера

Утверждаю:


ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ
о проведении поселкового конкурса – фестиваля патриотической песни,
посвященного Дню защитника Отечества

1.	ОБЩИЕ ПОЛОЖЕНИЯ
1.1.	Организаторами конкурса-фестиваля патриотической песни, посвященного Дню защитника Отечества (далее – Конкурс –фестиваль) являются Администрация МО п. и Дом Культуры «Строитель».

2.ЦЕЛИ И ЗАДАЧИ
2.1. Цель конкурса-фестиваля: пропаганда патриотических и нравственных ценностей в молодежной среде.
2.2. Задачи конкурса-фестиваля:
•	сохранение памяти о воинах, погибших при защите Отечества;
•	популяризация военно-патриотического и героического прошлого нашего народа;
•	создание среды творческого общения молодежи;
•	содействие творческому росту талантливой молодежи;
•	воспитание художественного вкуса и приобщение молодых исполнителей к лучшим образцам отечественной культуры и искусства;
•	выявление одаренных молодых певцов, а также авторов, создающих песни гражданско-патриотической направленности.

3.МЕСТО И ВРЕМЯ ПРОВЕДЕНИЯ КОНКУРСА

3.1. Конкурс-фестиваль состоится 26 января 2013 года в 15.00. В Доме Культуры «Строитель».

4.УЧАСТНИКИ КОНКУРСА-ФЕСТИВАЛЯ
4.1. Участниками конкурса-фестиваля являются непрофессиональные исполнители, вокально-инструментальные ансамбли (группы) и вокальные группы.
4.2. Возраст участников конкурса-фестиваля от 14 до 35 лет (определяется на момент проведения конкурса).

5.УСЛОВИЯ ПРОВЕДЕНИЯ КОНКУРСА
5.1. Участники представляют на конкурс-фестиваль две песни следующей тематики:
 1-я песня: военно-патриотическая;
2-я песня: гражданско-патриотическая (песни о России, о своем населенном пункте, об известных земляках и пр.)
Примечание:  Допускается исполнение одной песни на русском языке, второй песни на национальном языке. В этом случае исполнитель обязан предоставить в оргкомитет конкурса текст песни на национальном и на русском языке.
5.2. Литературно-музыкальные композиции не рассматриваются.
5.3. Конкурс проводится в четырех номинациях по следующим возрастным категориям:
•	«Исполнитель песен» - от 14 до 18 лет; от 19 до 35 лет;
Примечание: к участию в конкурсе-фестивале в номинациях «Исполнитель песен» и «Автор-исполнитель» допускаются не более одного участника ансамбля, также выступающего в номинациях «Вокальные группы» или «ВИА».
•	«Автор-исполнитель» - от 14 до 25 лет; от 26 лет до 35 лет.
Примечание: Участникам данной номинации необходимо предоставить в оргкомитет отпечатанные тексты в 2-х экземплярах вместе с предварительной заявкой.
•	«Вокально-инструментальный ансамбль (группа)» - от 14 до 35 лет.
Примечание: В данной номинации могут принимать участие ансамбли, в составе которых играют в «живом исполнении» не менее 3-х музыкантов. К участию в группе допускаются не более одного участника старше 35 лет.
•	«Вокальная группа», «Дуют» - от 14лет до 35 лет.
Примечание: Состав вокальной группы не более 7 человек.
5.4. Порядок выступления конкурсантов в каждой из номинаций определяется жеребьевкой. Регламент одного выступления (две песни) – не более 10 минут.
5.5. Конкурсную программу участники исполняют под собственный аккомпанемент, a’ capella (без инструментального сопровождения), в сопровождении концертмейстера, инструментальной группы или использую фонограмму «минус один» (кроме «ВИА»).
Примечание: 
-фонограммы должны быть представлены на флеш-карте;
-видеоролики к песням представить в следующих форматах: wmv, avi, dvd (на выбор);
-допустимо наличие «бек-вокала» в виде гармоничной поддержки исполняемой «вживую».
5.6. Оргкомитет конкурса-фестиваля обеспечивает все выступления профессиональным звуковым оборудованием, с возможностью подключения музыкальных инструментов и воспроизведения фонограмм.

6. ЖЮРИ И НАГРАЖДЕНИЕ ПОБЕДИТЕЛЕЙ
6.1. Состав жюри утверждается организаторами конкурса. 
6.2. Жюри конкурса определяет победителей по следующим критериям:
•	соответствие репертуара тематике конкурса;
•	чистота интонации;
•	качество фонограммы (аккомпанемента);
•	сценическая культура.
Жюри оценивает конкурсные выступления по 10-бальной системе.
6.3. Жюри имеет право не присуждать званий, если число участников, заявленных в номинации, менее трех. Принимать решение об участии победителей в районном конкурсе-фестивале в г. ..
6.4. Предприятия и организации поселка могут учереждать свои призы.
6.5. Решение жюри оформляется протоколом и пересмотру не подлежит.

7. ЗАЯВКИ НА УЧАСТИЕ
7.1. Заявка на участие принимается в срок до 22 января 2013 года в ДК «Строитель». Контактный телефон: 8…..
7.2. Каждый участник, подписавший заявку, обязуется соблюдать условия конкурса.

Составлено согласно Положения
 о XIV районном конкурсе-фестивале патриотической песни,
 посвященного Дню защитника Отечества.

----------


## Леди N

Утверждаю
Глава муниципального образования
«Сельское поселение Дороховское»                                                                                                                                    Л.К. Колупаева

ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ
о проведении фестиваля- конкурса
« ПЕРВЫЙ ПАРЕНЬ НА СЕЛЕ-  2013»

1. ЦЕЛИ И ЗАДАЧИ

- Пропаганда культуры взаимоотношений в молодежной среде;
- Содействие развитию системы патриотического и гражданского воспитания молодежи;
- Продвижение среди подростков и молодежи идеи выбора позитивных, альтернативных форм самовыражения и самоутверждения;
- Организация полезной досуговой деятельности и неформального общения молодежи.


2.	ОРГАНИЗАТОР  КОНКУРСА

МБУК ЦДК «Надежда» с/п Дороховское

3. МЕСТО И ДАТА ПРОВЕДЕНИЯ

Понаринский клуб – 22 февраля 15.00

4.УЧАСТНИКИ КОНКУРСА

- В конкурсе принимают участие молодые люди в возрасте 17-35 лет, не состоящие в законном браке.

Заявки на участие подаются в ЦДК «Надежда» п. Авсюнино   до 8 февраля 2013г.

5. ПРОГРАММА КОНКУРСА
Участники готовят четыре домашних задания и участвуют в конкурсах- экспромтах:

- Творческий конкурс-визитка «Первый парень на селе»
 (Для выполнения задания участники могут привлекать группы поддержки, регламент выступления не более 5 мин. Творческий конкурс может быть представлен в виде небольшого театрализованного представления, инсценированной песни, литературно-музыкальной композиции и др.). 

- Конкурс «Признание»:
1) «Чтение монолога о любви» (Индивидуальное исполнение монолога русского классика (А.С.Пушкин). Может использоваться оригинальная форма подачи).
2) Завершение номера- собственный вывод, итог вышепрочитанному, адаптирование мыслей великого поэта к современной жизни. 

- Конкурс «Лицо с обложки» (представление 3-х фотографий участника с подбором соответствующего слогана к каждому фото. Приветствуется юмор, оригинальность, разнообразие сюжетов и образов участника.)

- Вокальный конкурс «Если бы парни всей земли»
(исполнение песни патриотической тематики: о Родине, о малой родине, на военную тему и т.п.)

- Конкурсы – экспромты участники выполняют во время проведения фестиваля- конкурса.

Критерии оценки:
- Артистизм.
- Раскрытие темы.
- Использование различных выразительных средств.
- Оригинальность выступления.

6. ПОДВЕДЕНИЕ ИТОГОВ КОНКУРСА
- Выступления участников конкурса оценивает жюри.
- Учреждается приз зрительских симпатий.
- Победители конкурса награждаются призами и дипломами. 

Методическую помощь оказывает ЦДК «Надежда»
телефон 4- 172- 730



Заявка
на участие в фестивале- конкурсе
«Первый парень на селе».

ФИО___________________________________________
________________________________________________
Год рождения, возраст____________________________________
Место жительства________________________________
Место учёбы, работы______________________________
________________________________________________
Увлечения, хобби_________________________________
_________________________________________________
..________________________________________________
_________________________________________________
Моя мечта________________________________________
_________________________________________________
Цель участия в конкурсе____________________________
_________________________________________________
Я хочу научиться__________________________________
_________________________________________________
Настоящий друг- это_______________________________
_________________________________________________
Если бы я был президентом, то______________________
_________________________________________________
Я люблю свою малую родину потому, что________________




	Число, подпись

----------


## Леди N

Утверждаю
Глава
Муниципального образования
«Сельское поселение
Дороховское»
Колупаева Л.К.
______________

                                                 ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ
                   о проведении фестиваля – конкурса 
«Дороховская красавица - 2013»  

Цели и задачи:

- пропаганда здорового образа жизни;
- укрепление нравственных начал, эстетических идеалов;
- приобщение жителей к активному досугу;
- реализация творческих способностей жителей;
- укрепление связей между населенными пунктами с/п Дороховское;

Условия и порядок проведения фестиваля:

В фестивале могут принимать участие жительницы сельского поселения Дороховское в возрасте от 40 до 55 лет, проживающие на территории с/п Дороховское.

Заявки установленного образца принимаются до 15.02.2013г.
 в оргкомитет фестиваля.

Фестиваль состоится  в Доме Культуры д. Запутное
 15  марта в 15.00

Домашнее задание участницам фестиваля

1. Визитная карточка на тему « Знакомьтесь, это я!».

1) Рассказ о себе на бумажном носителе, фотографии в цифровом формате для демонстрации слайд-шоу в рамках 1-й части визитной карточки.
2) Сценическое знакомство со зрителем, содержащее информацию, не представленную в видео- рассказе.

*** оценивается оригинальность подачи материала, сценичность образа героини

2. «С песней по жизни»
- песня- рассказ или сценический номер с использованием стихотворных отрывков, вокального исполнения, содержащий семейную историю, передающуюся в семье из поколения в поколение или случай из жизни, важный памятный эпизод и т.д. 

3. «Моя минута славы»- инсценированная песня- создание эстрадного номера в исполнении конкурсантки.

4. «Нестареющее ретро»- конкурс- дефиле с показом модели одежды с комментарием соответственно теме
*** результат конкурса- показ моделей одежды всеми конкурсантками по очереди и одновременно, т.е. МОДЕЛЬНОЕ ДЕФИЛЕ.  

5. Конкурсы- экспромты (по усмотрению организаторов)

Подведение итогов фестиваля:

*** Участницы награждаются дипломами и ценными подарками по итогам голосования жюри фестиваля
*** Конкурсантке, набравшей наибольшее количество баллов вручается памятный подарок, корона и лента победительницы
*** По итогам зрительского голосования вручается приз зрительских симпатий


Оргкомитет
Центральный Дом Культуры «Надежда» п. Авсюнино

тел. 4-172-730

----------


## Леди N

номинации для участников фестиваля "первый парень на селе"

Номинации


1. Сила есть и ума палата.

2. Умом хорош, и собой пригож.

3. Ему любое дело по плечу.

4. Таких парней по пальцам        перечесть!

5. Его моднее просто нет –
Всегда с иголочки одет.

----------


## tyomniy

Положение о проведении фотоконкурса среди девушек и женщин ______________ района достигших возраста 18 лет и старше.

Цели и задачи

1.	Борьба с комплексами неполноценности
2.	Выявление и поощрение соблюдения правил личной гигиены и повседневного ухода за собой среди женского населения
3.	Воспитание духовных ценностей
4.	Повышение уровня самооценки женского населения
5.	Привлечение внимания общественности к красоте русских женщин

Участницы фотоконкурса

1.	К участию в фотоконкурсе допускаются исключительно девушки и женщины ______________ района, имеющие прописку и фактически проживающие на его территории, а также достигшие 18 лет и старше.
2.	Никакие другие, кроме перечисленных в п.1 настоящего положения категории граждан принять участие в фотоконкурсе не могут.

Порядок подачи заявок на участие

Для участия в фотоконкурсе необходимо заполнить приложение #1 настоящего положения и отправить по электронной почте на адрес ______________@mail.ru либо предоставить оригиналы материалов лично по физическому адресу: _____________ район, село ___________, ул. ________________ д. __ (с 15:00 до 19:00 часов по будням, максимум за 10 дней до фактической даты окончания фотоконкурса).

Порядок размещения и оценки предоставленных материалов

Все проверенные и соответствующие формату конкурса материалы будут официально опубликованы на сайте http://________________ в открытом доступе сети интернет и будут доступны для просмотра и оценки всем желающим, достигшим возраста 18 лет и подтвердившими это при входе на сайт с помощью специального интерфейса.

	Участница конкурса в любое время может подать заявку на отзыв материалов, после чего материалы в течение суток с момента рассмотрения заявки будут полностью удалены с сайта без возможности восстановления, тем самым подтвердив отказ участницы по собственному желанию от продолжения участвовать в фотоконкурсе.

	Все без исключения материалы, опубликованные на сайте фотоконкурса, оцениваются голосами, начисляемыми посредством отправки SMS сообщений с кодом участницы, который присваивается ей системой автоматически и не может быть никем изменен до официальной даты окончания фотоконкурса. 

В день официальной даты подведения окончательных итогов фотоконкурса и позднее, оценки будут полностью прекращены и отправляемые SMS, учитываться не будут. Данные условия работают без участия человека, посредством ЭВМ.

В течение суток с одного и того же номера мобильного телефона не может быть принято более 3-х SMS (трех голосов). В течение всего фотоконкурса разрешается ежедневно голосовать за любого кандидата не более 3-х раз в сутки. Ограничений на количество голосующих (оценивающих) нет, равно как и на их половую принадлежность. 

Просматривать и оценивать опубликованные на сайте фотоконкурса материалы разрешается только лицам достигших 18 лет и старше. Лица, не достигшие 18 лет, обязаны немедленно покинуть сайт.

Подведение итогов и награждение

В случае если количество заявок на участие превысит 30 и более, участницы фотоконкурса будут разделены на 3 возрастные категории: от 18 до 24, от 25 до 34, от 35 и старше, тем самым увеличат свои шансы занять одно из призовых мест.

Все суммы на приобретение призов складываются исключительно за счет полученных в процессе оценки материалов SMS сообщений и спонсорской поддержки.

Призовой фон при достижении суммы 5000 (пять тысяч) и более рублей будет опубликован на главной странице сайта фотоконкурса и будет обновляться по мере его увеличения за счет SMS оценок размещенных материалов.

Сроки подготовки, проведения и подведения итогов фотоконкурса

1.	Официальной датой начала фотоконкурса является 1 февраля _____ года.
2.	Официальной датой окончания фотоконкурса является 1 мая _____ года.
3.	Заявки на участие принимаются с 1 февраля _____ года до 20 апреля _____ года.
4.	Заявки на отказ от участия принимаются с 1 февраля до 1 мая _____ года и только в случаях, если до подачи заявки на отказ ранее была подана заявка на участие.
5.	Дата официальной публикации результатов фотоконкурса с 1 февраля до 1 мая _____ года. Это связано с тем, что подведение итогов происходит автоматически на протяжении всего фотоконкурса по мере поступления оценок посредством отправки SMS сообщений за кандидатов.
6.	Официальная дата окончательных результатов фотоконкурса 1 мая _____ года.

Отправляя заявку на участие, вы полностью соглашаетесь с настоящим положением о проведении фотоконкурса . Организатором фотоконкурса является сайт http://_________________ 
Приложение #1
Заявка на участие

ФИО	Нас. пункт	Возраст	Ссылка на страницу в соц. сети	Телефон (адрес)


Фотографию необходимо приложить к данной заявке и все вместе отправить на адрес электронной почты ______________@mail.ru

----------


## Леди N

Номинации для фестиваля- конкурса «Дороховская красавица- 2013»




«Добром и счастьем веет вокруг Вас…»


«Красота Ваша- дивная сила!»


«Вы вся достойны восхищенья!»


«Вам красота и нежность подарены от Бога…»


«Вы- та, вокруг кого гармония, покой и счастье..»

----------


## Леди N

Номинации фестиваля- конкурса "Творческая семья- 2013"

«Мы едины любовью и верой,
Мы едины землёй и трудом!»

«Мы в семье живём- не тужим,
Дружбой настоящей дружим!»

«Мы семейную жизнь проживём в радости,
И мелодия любви будет звучать до старости!»


А это задания из обновлённого ПОЛОЖЕНИЯ о проведении фестиваля:

Домашнее задание участникам фестиваля- конкурса:

1.  Семейный уголок:
- «Кулинарное мастерство» (представление фирменного семейного блюда и кулинарных традиций семьи)
- «Фото-сессия семьи» (представление семейных фотографий, увлечений, достижений)

Учитывается оригинальность оформления, содержательность.



2.	Визитная карточка  «Семья- опора счастья».
Оригинальное представление истории семьи, семейных традиций и увлечений.


3. Традиционный творческий конкурс  под названием «Мы семьей читаем, и семьей танцуем, если нужно песню мы семьей споем…»
- танец
- инсценировка
- инсценированная песня
- игра на музыкальных инструментах
и другое.

Оценивается живое исполнение, зрелищность, артистичность.

4.	Творческое задание «Домашний кинематограф. Немое кино»

Оценивается соответствие жанру, костюмное решение, актёрское мастерство.

----------


## ivalvikt

П О Л О Ж Е Н И Е
О  проведении районного конкурса художественного творчества «Ступени творчества»

Цели и задачи
- объединение усилий общества инвалидов в едином творческом мероприятии, направленном на воспитание доброжелательного отношения к инвалидам;
- стимулирование развития художественного творчества людей с ограниченными возможностями как средства их социальной адаптации и реабилитации;
- укрепление и развитие мобильности, позитивного имиджа, расширение контактов инвалидов в современном обществе.
Условия проведения конкурса
	Список участников конкурса формируется по предложением от следующих организаций: «Общество инвалидов», «Совет ветеранов».
В конкурсе принимают участие инвалиды в возрасте от 45 лет, для каждого исполнителя в репертуар включаются два произведения.
Критерии оценки и награждения участников конкурса
Выступление участников оценивает профессиональное жюри в количестве 5 человек
При оценке номеров учитываются:

•	Уровень исполнительского мастерства
•	Сценическая культура
•	Артистизм
•	Выразительность
•	Вокальные данные

Оцениваются номера по следующим номинациям:
•	Вокал: соло
•	Разговорный жанр (поэзия, миниатюра)

1. Победителям в каждой номинации присуждаются дипломы I, II, III степени с вручением ценных подарков.
2. За активное участие в конкурсе вручаются ценные подарки. 

Финансирование фестиваля
	Расходы, связанные с проведением конкурса, несут его организаторы за счет внебюджетных средств.

----------


## ivalvikt

П О Л О Ж Е Н И Е
О  районном 13 фестивале-конкурсе самодеятельного художественного творчества  «СЕЛЬСКАЯ ВЕСНА-2012» 

Цели и задачи
- формирование гражданских и нравственных ориентиров, патриотического сознания населения;
- укрепление единства и согласия между народами;
- возрождение и сохранение самобытной культуры в конкретной населенной местности;
- привлечение разных категорий населения в клубные формирования;
- выявление и поддержка молодых дарований в сфере самодеятельного творчества;
- поддержка и совершенствование всех видов и жанров самодеятельного творчества;
- организация полезного досуга.
Условия и порядок
	Основным условием фестиваля-конкурса «Сельская весна 2012» является отчет работы клубных формирований, какие имеются в учреждении. 
           Фестиваль проводится в  2 тура.
1 тур- отборочный, в форме отчетных концертов (мероприятий) клубных формирований проводится на местах с 26 марта по 4 апреля 2012 года. Жюри формируется местное
2 тур- заключительный концерт, в который входят лучшие номера отборочного тура, так же проводится на местах с 5 апреля по 8 апреля 2012 года.

----------


## ivalvikt

(ПРОДОЛЖЕНИЕ)
Содержание
Программа не должна превышать 1 час 20 минут. В программе отчетных концертов приветствуется разножанровость, художественный образ. Формы могут быть выбраны на усмотрение организаторов: Театрализованный концерт, вечер отдыха, фольклорный праздник, литературно-музыкальная композиция, обрядовое действо.
При подведении итогов будут учитываться
•	Массовость
•	Репертуар
•	Выдержанность тематики
•	Исполнительский уровень и мастерство
•	Сценическая культура
•	Режиссерский замысел
Награждение участников фестиваля-конкурса
	За лучшие программы отчетных концертов сельским учреждениям культуры присуждаются дипломы I, II места.
	По решению жюри лучшие исполнители фестиваля-конкурса награждаются дипломами.
Финансирование фестиваля
	Расходы по проведению фестиваля осуществляются за счет внебюджетных средств 
Сроки проведения
Фестиваль-конкурс проводится на базе Домов и сельских учреждений культуры. График проведения прилагается.

----------


## ivalvikt

ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ

о II районном профессиональном конкурсе
 «МАСТЕР ХОРОШЕГО НАСТРОЕНИЯ»
среди клубных работников сельских учреждений культуры 



1.ЦЕЛЬ КОНКУРСА

1.1.Профессиональный конкурс  «МАСТЕР ХОРОШЕГО НАСТРОЕНИЯ» проводится с целью повышения имиджа клубного работника сельского учреждения культуры, повышения профессионализма и мотивации деятельности.
1.2.Конкурс призван способствовать:
- выявлению, расширению и внедрению в культурно-досуговую деятельность инновационных технологий, форм, методов и приемов.
- совершенствованию профессионального мастерства, формированию положительного имиджа сельского учреждения культуры, творческого работника.
- расширению творческого обмена между сельскими учреждениями культуры.
- формированию активной творческой деятельности и качеств, необходимых для работы в новых социально-экономических условиях.

2.ОРГАНИЗАЦИЯ И ПРОВЕДЕНИЕ КОНКУРСА

2.1.Конкурс «МАСТЕР ХОРОШЕГО НАСТРОЕНИЯ» является районным мероприятием, в котором принимает участие .................................. Каждое учреждение культуры представляет на конкурс по одному участнику.
2.2.К участию в конкурсной программе можно привлечь инициативную группу.
2.3.Конкурс состоится ......

----------


## ivalvikt

3.КОНКУРСНАЯ ПРОГРАММА

Программа конкурса включает в себя следующие задания:

- «Я – ВЕДУЩИЙ(-АЯ) КОНКУРСНО-ИГРОВЫХ ПРОГРАММ»                                                                            
15 мин.
 задача: выступить в роли ведущего программы для смешанной аудитории, посвященной российским праздникам, знаменательным датам и событиям. Форма проведения на усмотрение участника (конкурс, сюжетно-игровая программа, развлекательная и т.д.).

- «ТВОРЧЕСКИЙ КОНКУРС» 
3 мин.
задача: оригинально прорекламировать предстоящее культурно-массовое мероприятие. Тема праздника на выбор.

- «МИНИ-КОНЦЕРТ»                                                                            
Не более 5 мин.
задача: показать свои творческие способности, сценическое мастерство и артистичность.

Использование декораций, музыкальных инструментов, бутафории и иной атрибутики, а также аудио-видео или проекционной аппаратуры, других технических средств в программе выступления конкурсанта, приветствуется и оговаривается с оргкомитетом заранее (не позднее, чем за 7 дней до проведения конкурса).

Выступления участников конкурса оценивает жюри на основе разработанных критериев.

 «Я – ВЕДУЩИЙ(-АЯ) КОНКУРСНО-ИГРОВЫХ ПРОГРАММ» - максимальная оценка 20 баллов.
Организаторские способности – 4 балла.
Умение владеть публикой – 4 балла.
Креативность – 4 балла.
Общая культура участника – 4 балла.
Оригинальность – 4 балла.

«ТВОРЧЕСКИЙ КОНКУРС» - максимальная оценка 15 баллов.
Сценическая культура – 3 баллов.
Оригинальность – 6 баллов.
Креативность – 6 баллов.

 «МИНИ-КОНЦЕРТ» - максимальная оценка 16 баллов.
Артистичность – 4 балла.
Художественность выступление – 4 балла.
Оригинальность – 4 балла.
Сценическая культура – 4 балла.

----------


## ivalvikt

4.ПОРЯДОК И СРОКИ ПОДАЧИ ЗАЯВОК



 В заявке указывается:  полное имя конкурсанта, образование, время работы в данном учреждении, (послужной список - при необходимости), звания, награды, хобби и характерные особенности с точки зрения профессии, 10-15 фотографий участника в электронном виде.

5.НАГРАЖДЕНИЕ УЧАСТНИКОВ КОНКУРСА

Жюри вручает лучшим участникам конкурса дипломы 1,2,3 степени и ценные подарки.

6.ФИНАНСИРОВАНИЕ КОНКУРСА

Финансирование организации  профессионального конкурса  «МАСТЕР ХОРОШЕГО НАСТРОЕНИЯ»  осуществляется за счет внебюджетных средств

----------


## Taskultura

Положение  
о  проведении  фестиваля – конкурса    творческих отчетов  
учреждений культуры Тасеевского района 
 «Ярмарка талантов»

1. Общие положения
1.1. Фестиваль – конкурс    творческих отчетов  учреждений культуры Тасеевского района  «Ярмарка талантов» проводится ежегодно в рамках реализации Основных направлений культурной политики Тасеевского района до 2020 года (постановление администрации Тасеевского района Красноярского края от 19 декабря 2011 года №  701 «Об утверждении  основных направлений стратегии культурной политики  Тасеевского района  на 2012-2020 гг.»),
1.2.Настоящее положение о проведении  (далее - Положение) регулирует  порядок  проведения  и определения победителей фестиваля – конкурса    творческих отчетов  учреждений культуры Тасеевского района  «Ярмарка талантов» (далее – Фестиваль).
1.2. Организаторы Фестиваля: отдел по вопросам культуры, физической культуры и спорта администрации Тасеевского района, муниципальное бюджетное учреждение культуры «Тасеевский районный Дом культуры».


2. Цели и задачи 
1.1. Главной целью  Фестиваля является: обеспечение  доступа граждан к культурным ценностям и участию в культурной жизни, реализация  творческого потенциала населения Тасеевского района.
1.2. Задачи:
- вовлечение различных слоев населения Тасеевского района в сферу  любительского художественного творчества;
- формирование позитивного,   привлекательного   и   благоприятного имиджа района, как  территории культурных традиций; 
-повышение социальной активности и  стимулирование творческой  деятельности  специалистов  культурно-досуговых учреждений; 
- выявление и поддержка талантливых исполнителей, лучших коллективов и творческих руководителей;
- содействие  росту исполнительского мастерства участников Фестиваля.

3. Руководство 
3.1. Для организации и проведения  Фестиваля создается жюри. 
Состав жюри формируется из числа специалистов отдела по вопросам культуры, физической культуры и спорта администрации Тасеевского района, муниципальных учреждений культуры, представителей общественных организаций.
3.2. К компетенции жюри относится:
-формирование графика просмотра творческих отчетов учреждений культуры Тасеевского района;
- утверждение программы финального Гала-концерта;
- распределение призового фонда.

4. Условия проведения 
         4.1. В Фестивале принимают участие  клубные формирования, любительские объединения, кружки, коллективы любительского художественного творчества и отдельные исполнители, всех возрастных категорий,  действующие в муниципальных бюджетных учреждениях культуры Тасеевского района.
4.2. В программу творческого отчета  включаются все жанры и виды любительского (самодеятельного) художественного творчества.

5. Порядок проведения  
5.1.Фестиваль  проводится в три этапа.
I этап –  апрель 2013 г.
	Подготовка программы творческого отчета муниципальных учреждений культуры,  расположенных на территории муниципального поселения.
	Формированием программы творческого отчета занимается  жюри в состав, которого в обязательном порядке входят: глава сельского совета, директор ЦКС, представитель  общественности.   
I I этап –  май 2013г.
	Творческий отчет территории:
Творческий отчет можно представить как тематический концерт, шоу-программу, театрализованное представление, презентацию творческих коллективов. 
	Продолжительность программы не более 1ч. 
	Просмотром  программ творческих отчетов и отбором номеров на заключительный  Гала – концерт занимается жюри Фестиваля в соответствии с графиком просмотра творческих отчетов учреждений культуры Тасеевского района.
III этап  - Гала –концерт «Ярмарка талантов» - август
	По итогам просмотра творческих отчетов, жюри Фестиваля  формирует программу заключительного Гала - концерта, который  состоится  10 августа 2013 г. 

             6. Подведение итогов и поощрение участников 
6.1. Жюри принимает решение о победителях Фестиваля простым большинством голосов. Решение жюри оформляется протоколом.
6.2. Итоги  Фестиваля подводятся по следующим номинациям:
6.3. При оценке выступлений  жюри руководствуется следующими критериями:
	- исполнительское мастерство;
	- самобытность;
	-художественная ценность и оригинальность исполняемых произведений;
	- соответствие репертуара возрастным особенностям исполнителей;
	- артистизм, эмоциональность исполнения, сценическая культура.
6.4.Лучшие коллективы и участники награждаются дипломами. По результатам конкурсных выступлений победителям в каждой категории присуждается звание Лауреата с вручением дипломов I, II, III степеней.
6.4. Жюри имеет право присудить Гран-при солистам, обладающим яркой творческой индивидуальностью, показавшим высокий уровень исполнительского мастерства.

----------

Наталия Торопова (17.09.2018)

----------


## Taskultura

ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ
о проведении  районного Бала «Во имя прекрасной любви!»


I. ОБЩИЕ ПОЛОЖЕНИЯ

Учредителями  районного Бала «Во имя прекрасной любви!» (далее – Бал) являются: 
1. МБУК «Тасеевский РДК»
Непосредственное руководство по подготовке и проведению Бала возлагается на МБУК «Тасеевский РДК»

II. ЦЕЛИ И ЗАДАЧИ

1. Сохранение и приумножение лучших традиций  Российского Отечества в новых исторических условиях, создание мотивации для формирования у молодежи патриотических ценностей.
2. Формирование нравственных и духовных ценностей, художественного вкуса .
3. Пропаганда здорового образа жизни и развитие навыков организации культурного досуга.
4.  Пропаганда и популяризация классической  музыки  в молодежной среде.   

III. УЧАСТНИКИ,  ПОРЯДОК  И  УСЛОВИЯ  ПРОВЕДЕНИЯ  БАЛА

1. Районный  Бал состоится 16 февраля 2013 г. с 17.00 - 20.00  часов     в  РДК .
2. К участию в Бале допускаются учащиеся образовательных учреждений                    (от 12-18 лет).  Количественный состав участников Бала  и обязательную танцевальную программу определяют организаторы Бала.
          3 Внешний вид должен соответствовать Балу.
          4. Участники  Бала самостоятельно прибывают на Бал в сопровождении представителя образовательного учреждения (зам. директора по воспитательной работе), который несет персональную ответственность за безопасность и здоровье детей в период мероприятия и во время пути следования. 

IV. ОРГАНИЗАТОРЫ  И  РУКОВОДСТВО  БАЛОМ

1. Работа озвучивающей и световой аппаратуры, обеспечение  безопасных условий для участников Бала,  создание необходимых условий жизнеобеспечения  (работа буфета, туалетных комнат, гримерных помещений для девушек) возлагается на МБУК  «Тасеевский РДК».      
2. Непосредственное проведение Бала осуществляет МБУК «Тасеевский РДК», который разрабатывает и реализует программу Бала.

V. ПОРЯДОК  И  СРОКИ  ПОДАЧИ  ЗАЯВОК

1.  Для участия в Бале необходимо в срок до 10.02..2013 г. направить в адрес Оргкомитета заявку (приложение 1).
Адрес оргкомитета: с. Тасеево п. Центральный, 1,  РДК,  тел 2-15-84
E-mail: Tasrdk@rambler.ru

VI. КОНКУРСНАЯ ПРОГРАММА  БАЛА

1. I тур - для команды (не менее 3 пар) - обязательными к  исполнению предлагаются танцы:  вальс,  бальная полька,  менуэт (каждый танец не менее 2 минут).
          2. II тур – для одной пары (выдвинутой командой) танец в любом стиле -  2 минуты (народный, современный, классический, спортивный).
       3.  Викторина знатоков правил этикета (участвует команда).

VII. ПОДВЕДЕНИЕ  ИТОГОВ  И  НАГРАЖДЕНИЕ  ПОБЕДИТЕЛЕЙ

1. Команда победитель определяется по итогам конкурсной программы Бала и награждается дипломом и памятным призом.
           2. Памятными призами награждается лучшая пара в каждом танце обязательной программы Бала. 
          3.  Памятным призом награждается лучшая пара  Бала.
   Лучшие пары в танцах, лучшую пару  Бала определяет жюри и представители учредителей  Бала.

VIII. ФИНАНСИРОВАНИЕ  БАЛА

1. Финансирование районного Бала осуществляют учредители Бала : МБУК «Тасеевский РДК».

----------


## Taskultura

Приложение  к Постановлению
администрации Тасеевского района Красноярского края
«16» 03. 2012  №182

ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ 
 о проведении IV  районного конкурса
любительских театральных коллективов
«Жар - птица»

1.	Общие положения.
1.1.Районный конкурс любительских театральных коллективов «Жар-птица» (далее - Конкурс) проводится 1 раз в два   года.
1.2.В 2012  году  Конкурс проводится для детских, юношеских, взрослых любительских театральных коллективов Тасеевского района в рамках празднования 1150-летия российской государственности. 
1.2.Организаторы  Конкурса:  отдел по вопросам культуры, физической культуры и спорта  администрации Тасеевского района, муниципальное бюджетное  учреждение культуры «Тасеевский районный Дом культуры».

2. Цели и задачи
2.1.Целью Конкурса является содействие развитию любительского театрального творчества на территории Тасеевского района и утверждение ценности театра как «живого» современного искусства, мощного средства этического и эстетического воспитания.
2.2. Основными задачами конкурса являются:
-выявление лучших театральных коллективов и популяризация их творчества;
  	-раскрытие творческого потенциала и совершенствование исполнительского мастерства участников театральных коллективов.
 - расширение творческих связей, обмен новыми  идеями и творческими замыслами;
- пропаганда художественными средствами истории страны, создание нового репертуара гражданского, героико-патриотического звучания;
- пропаганда театрального искусства среди населения. 

3. Участники Конкурса
 	 3.1.Для   участия в  Конкурсе  приглашаются:
           - детские (до 14 лет), молодёжные (от 15 лет) и взрослые (от 25 лет) любительские театральные коллективы учреждений культуры клубного типа и иных учреждений социальной сферы. 
3.2.Проезд и  питание  участников Конкурса осуществляется за счет направляющей стороны. 

4. Оргкомитет Конкурса
4.1. Общее руководство Конкурсом осуществляет  Оргкомитет, решающий все вопросы по организации и проведению Конкурса, размещению его участников, конкурсной программе и т.д. В оргкомитет входят:
 Ольхина Нина Николаевна – художественный руководитель муниципального  бюджетного учреждения культуры  «Тасеевский  районный Дом культуры»;
Федосеенко Евгений Михайлович – режиссер Тасеевского народного театра МБУК «Тасеевский РДК».
Бейс Оксана Михайловна – заведующая методическим отделом МБУК «Тасеевский РДК».
4.2. Оргкомитет оставляет за собой право вносить в программу Конкурса  изменения оперативного характера.

5. Формат участия и  порядок проведения Конкурса.
	5.1. Конкурс проводится с 9 по 15 апреля 2012 года в с. Тасеево, в муниципальном бюджетном учреждении культуры «Тасеевский районный Дом культуры».
5.2.В рамках Конкурса  проводятся конкурсные мероприятия  по следующим  жанрам:
- драматический спектакль;
- музыкальный спектакль;
- театрализованное представление;
- кукольный спектакль.
	5.3.На Конкурс представляются полномасштабные спектакли (одноактные или многоактные) любого жанра, продолжительностью не более 1 часа, либо отрывки из спектаклей, продолжительностью не более 25 минут.
5.4. Заявки для участия в Конкурсе  принимаются по почте, факсу или электронной почте до 1 апреля 2012 года, по адресу: 
663770  Красноярский край, Тасеевский район, 
с. Тасеево, пер. Центральный 1,
МБУК «Тасеевский РДК»
Тел.  8(391 64) 2 – 15 – 84
E-mail:TasRDK@rambler.ru
5.5.Форма заявки указана в Приложении  к настоящему Положению.

6. Программа Конкурса.
6.1. Программа конкурсного просмотра составляется согласно поданным заявкам,  согласовывается с руководителями коллективов-участников  и  заранее доводится до сведения каждого участника конкурса.
6.2.  В  программе конкурса:
9 апреля
Открытие фестиваля в районном Доме культуры.
Конкурсный просмотр
10 апреля
Конкурсный просмотр
          11 апреля
Конкурсный просмотр
12 апреля
Конкурсный просмотр
          13 апреля
Выступления гостей Конкурса  / с. Дзержинское, г. Канска/
15 апреля
Подведение итогов Конкурса, награждение. 
Закрытие конкурса.
Премьера  спектакля народного театра МБУК «Тасеевский РДК».

7. Жюри Конкурса
6.1. Жюри Конкурса формируется Оргкомитетом для определения художественного уровня представленных постановок. В состав жюри входят представители организаторов Конкурса, специалисты социальной сферы, представители общественных организаций. 
6.2. Итогом обсуждения конкурсных выступлений является протокол заседания членов жюри, на основании которого вручаются соответствующие дипломы участникам конкурса.
6.3. В случае если голосование каких-либо вопросов имеет равное количество голосов «за» и «против» - решающим является голос председателя жюри.
6.4. Жюри имеет право присуждать специальные призы.
6.5. Все спорные вопросы  и конфликтные ситуации, возникающие, на конкурсных просмотрах, разрешаются в  Жюри  Конкурса,  с участием  руководителей  театральных коллективов и  в соответствии с настоящим Положением.

7. Подведение итогов конкурса
7.1. Подведение итогов Конкурса проходит по следующим номинациям:
- За лучший спектакль.
- За лучшую режиссерскую работу.
- За лучшую женскую роль.
- За лучшую мужскую роль.
- За лучшую роль второго плана.
- За лучший сценический дуэт.
- За лучшую эпизодическую роль.
7.2. По решению жюри могут быть выделены номинации:
- «Подвиг» - лучшая постановка на военную тему.
- «Русская душа» - лучшая постановка классического материала.
-«Великие Русские» - лучшая постановка о знаменитых людях России.
   7.2. При оценке театральных постановок учитывается:
          - наличие целостного режиссерского решения спектакля;
-уровень исполнительского мастерства участников, степень стилистического единства,  наличие ансамбля;
- художественные особенности драматургии и их выражение в жанровой стилистики постановки;
- выразительность сценографии и музыкального оформления спектакля.

8. Финансирование
8.1.Финансирование Конкурса осуществляется МБУК «Тасеевский РДК» за счет средств субсидии на выполнение муниципального задания.

----------


## Taskultura

Положение
 о проведении  VIII  районного конкурса 
патриотической  песни  
«Моё Отечество»

1.	Общие положения
1.1.Настоящее положение о проведении VIII  районного  конкурса  патриотической песни «Моё Отечество»  (далее - Положение) регулирует  порядок проведения  и определения победителей VIII  районного  конкурса  патриотической песни «Моё Отечество» (далее – Конкурс).
1.2.Конкурс   проводится в рамках «Года Российской истории» среди  творческих коллективов и исполнителей Тасеевского района. 
1.3.Организаторы  Конкурса:  отдел по вопросам культуры, физической культуры и спорта администрации Тасеевского района, муниципальное  бюджетное учреждение культуры «Тасеевский районный Дом культуры».
1.4.В рамках VIII районного конкурса патриотической песни «Моё Отечество» проводится VI районный конкурс чтецов.


2.	Цели и задачи 
2.1.Конкурс  проводится с целью воспитания гражданственности и патриотизма, как важнейших духовно- нравственных и социальных ценностей; пропаганды песен военно-патриотической тематики среди молодежи и под¬ростков; внедрения новых форм организации молодежного досуга. 
2.2.В ходе проведения Конкурса планируется выполнить следующие задачи:
-  выявить лучших авторов и исполнителей песен и произведений  патриотической направле¬нности и содействовать их дальнейшему творческому развитию;
- установить и развивать постоянные творческие контакты между молодежными коллективами, творческими объединениями, учебными заведениями и предприятиями;
- повысить  роль патриотической песни в жизни гражданского общества;
- воспитывать допризывную молодежь и готовить её  к службе в рядах Вооруженных сил Российской Федерации.

3.	Сроки и порядок  проведения 
3.1.Конкурс  во всех номинациях пройдет в муниципальном бюджетном учреждении  культуры «Тасеевский  районный Дом культуры»  4 ноября 2012г.,  начало Конкурса  в 13.00 ч.  
3.2. Программа  Конкурса будет составлена согласно поданным заявкам. В программе Конкурса: просмотр конкурсных выступлений, обобщение результатов Конкурса, награждение победителей.
3.3.Сценарный план проведения Конкурса:
12.00 – 12.40 – регистрация участников
13.00 – 16.00 – открытие Конкурса, просмотр конкурсных выступлений
16.20 – награждение, закрытие Конкурса

4. Участники
4.1.Участниками Конкурса могут быть: отдельные исполнители песен, коллективы,   авторы-исполнители песен  патриотической тематики.
4.2.Возраст участников не ограничивается.
4.3.В репертуар, исполняемый на Конкурсе, включаются музыкальные произведения  наилучшим образом отражающие патриотическую тематику. 
На Конкурс представляются:  1  песня (как от коллектива, так и от отдельных исполнителей).
4.4.Участники Конкурса обязаны:
- не позднее  2  ноября  2012 года  направить заявку на участие в Конкурсе в муниципальное  бюджетное учреждение культуры «Тасеевский РДК», по адресу: с. Тасеево пер. Центральный, 1, методический  кабинет, тел. 2-15-84 или на эл. адрес: Tasrdk@rambler.ru.  Форма заявки указана в Приложении № 1 к настоящему Положению;
-  самостоятельно решать вопросы по приезду, отъезду на Конкурс и репетиции, му¬зыкальному сопровождению своих выступлений.
4.5.Участники Конкурса имеют право:
- отказаться от выступления в конкурсе, предупредив Оргкомитет за 2 дня до выступления;
- согласовывать с Оргкомитетом дату и время репетиций;
- получить консультации и разъяснения по итогам своего выступления.

5. Номинации 
5.1.Конкурс проводится по следующим номинациям:
- солисты-вокалисты;
- ансамбли (ВИА и вокальные группы);
- авторы-исполнители;
5.2.Для участников конкурса установлены следующие возрастные группы:
- до 7 лет;
- до 10 лет;
- до 17 лет;
- от 18 и до.

6. Работа жюри
6.1.Для оценки выступлений участников Конкурса, их исполнительского уровня,    тематики песен создается жюри из специалистов  отрасли «культура», «образование», представителей совета ветеранов и общественных организаций района. Персональный  состав Жюри указан в Приложении № 2 к настоящему  Положению.
6.2.При оценке выступлений коллективов и отдельных исполнителей учитывается:
- режиссерское осмысление музыкального, литературного материала;
- тематическая подборка исполняемого материала;
- исполнительское мастерство;
- эмоциональность выступления, его художественное мастерство;
- уровень постановки номера.
6.3.Определение и награждение лауреатов Конкурса производится раздельно по номинациям.
Особой наградой будет отмечен коллектив, представивший творческий номер, содержащий эпос или исторический материал, посвящённый этому году
6.4.Победителям  Конкурса  вручается диплом и  присваивается звание «Лауреат Районного Конкурса  патриотической песни  «Мое Отечество». 
Лучшие  авторы и  исполнители  Конкурса получают возможность принимать  участие  в концертах   муниципального учреждения культуры  «Тасеевский   районный  Дом  культуры», в фестивалях  и конкурсах межрайонного и краевого уровня.
Лауреаты Конкурса могут принимать участие  в  следующем  Конкурсе патриотической песни  «Мое Отечество» только в качестве гостей.


7. Порядок финансирования
7.1.Финансирование Конкурса  предусматривается за счет средств муниципального бюджетного учреждения  культуры  «Тасеевский  районный Дом культуры».

----------


## Taskultura

Положение
 о проведении  VI районного конкурса чтецов 
в рамках  VIII  районного конкурса 
патриотической  песни  «Моё Отечество»

1. Общие положения
1.1.VI  районный конкурс чтецов (далее – Конкурс)  проводится в рамках  VIII районного конкурса патриотической песни «Мое Отечество».
1.2.Организаторы  Конкурса:  отдел по вопросам культуры, физической культуры и спорта администрации Тасеевского района, муниципальное  бюджетное учреждение культуры «Тасеевский районный Дом культуры».

2. Цели и задачи
2.1.Конкурс  проводится с целью:
- воспитания гражданственности и патриотизма, как важнейших духовно- нравственных и социальных ценностей;
- пропаганды художественных произведений  военно-патриотической тематики среди молодежи и   подростков;
2.2.Задачи:
- выявление молодых талантливых исполнителей поэтического и разговорного   жанра;
-  повышение уровня исполнителей поэтического и разговорного жанра;
-  совершенствование  художественного уровня репертуара;
-  формирование у слушателей художественного вкуса.

3.Участники и условия проведения конкурса
3.1.Конкурс проводится 4 ноября 2012 г.,  в муниципальном бюджетном учреждении культуры «Тасеевский районный Дом культуры». 
3.2.В Конкурсе принимают участие лица, подавшие заявку на участие,  без ограничения по возрасту.
Участники Конкурса  обязаны:
- не позднее 2 ноября  2012 года направить заявку на участие в Конкурсе в муниципальное учреждение культуры «Тасеевский РДК» по адресу: 663770, с. Тасеево,  пер. Центральный д.1, методический кабинет,  тел. 2-15-84 иди на эл. адрес: Tasrdk@rambler.ru.  Форма заявки указана в Приложении №1 к Положению по проведению VIII районного  конкурса патриотической  песни «Моё Отечество»;
- самостоятельно решать вопросы по приезду, отъезду на концерты и репети¬ции, музыкальному сопровождению своих выступлений.
Участники Конкурса имеют право:
- отказаться от выступления в конкурсе, предупредив  организаторов за 2 дня до   выступления;
- согласовывать дату и время репетиций;
- получить консультации и разъяснения по итогам своего выступления



4. Программа 
4.1.Участники Конкурса включают в программу конкурсных прослушиваний одно произведение. 
Продолжительность выступления не более 4 минут.


5. Работа жюри, критерии оценивания
5.1.Для оценки выступлений участников Конкурса, их исполнительского уровня создается жюри из специалистов  отрасли «культура», «образование», представителей совета ветеранов и общественных организаций района. 
   Персональный  состав Жюри VI районного конкурса чтецов указан в Приложении № 2 к  Положению по проведению VIII районного  конкурса патриотической  песни «Моё Отечество».
6.2 При оценке выступлений учитывается:
- соответствие тематике;
- сценические костюмы;
- культура речи;
- артистизм исполнения.
Особой наградой будет отмечен коллектив, представивший творческий номер, содержащий эпос или исторический материал, посвящённый этому году

6. Поощрение победителей
6.1.Победители Конкурса  становятся Дипломанта¬ми районного патриотического конкурса чтецов «Мое Отечество».

----------


## любимовка

доброго времени суток,мои дорогие коллеги.прошу у вас помощи.может у кого есть положение о конкурсе на лучший гостеприимный двор.критерии-оформление, костюмы, представление урожая(дело будет осенью), оригинальные композиции из листьев ,веток ,ягод и тд.,угощение.нац кухня,визитная карточка. спасибо заранее)))

----------


## любимовка

Утверждаю: 
    Директор МБУК «ОМКС»
____(имя фамилия)
«____»____________201__г.
Положение
о проведении I районного  фестиваля  фольклора и традиционной культуры
«ЛЕТОПРОВОДЕЦ»


I.	Общие положения
1.	Муниципальное бюджетное учреждение культуры «Оконешниковская межпоселенческая клубная система» проводит I районный фестиваль  фольклора и  традиционной культуры «Летопроводец».
2.	Фестиваль проводится  на базе Крестинского ДК/филиала;
3.	 В фестивале принимают участие коллективы художественного самодеятельного творчества МДК, ДК/филиалов.
4.	Целями и задачами смотра-конкурса является: 
- содействие   восстановлению   отдельных   форм   и   комплексов  славянской традиционной народной   культуры;
-   актуализация    народных    традиций    в   современной  культурной практике;
-  защита национально-культурной самобытности села;
        - сохранение исторических традиций культурной преемственности разных поколений; 
         - выявление и всесторонняя поддержка фольклорных коллективов и исполнителей;
       - воспитание патриотических чувств через изучение истории родного села, воспевание традиций, обычаев культурного наследия  родного края; 
        - повышение интереса к изучению местных национальных традиций;
        - обмен опытом, укрепление творческих связей между руководителями и коллективами художественной самодеятельности.

II.	Условия проведения фестиваля
5.	В фестивале принимают участие коллективы художественной самодеятельности и отдельные исполнители МДК и ДК/филиалов; 
6.	Участники фестиваля представляют определенную славянскую традицию, включая  фольклор (песенный фольклор, устное народное творчество, народный театр, народная пляска, народные наигрыши), традиционный костюм, традиционная кухня.

III.	 Определение победителей фестиваля
7.	По итогам фестиваля будут определены лучшие коллективы, рекомендованные представлять наш район на областном празднике «Прииртышские осенины». 
8.	Все  участники  фестиваля будут отмечены Благодарственными письмами 
МБУК «ОМКС».

----------


## Svetlunya

спасибо всем за выложенные положения. Беру на вооружение.

----------


## Zadov_star

ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ
о региональном празднике «День казачки».

1. Региональный праздник «День казачки» (далее – Праздник) учрежден Министерством культуры Российской Федерации, министерством культуры Ставропольского края, комитетом  Ставропольского края по делам национальностей и казачества.
Организаторы праздника – государственное учреждение культуры «Ставропольский краевой Дом народного творчества».

2. Праздник проводится 4-5 декабря 2009 года в станице Ессентукской Предгорного района в целях содействия преемственности семейных ценностей на основе представления исторической роли женщин в традиционной казачьей культуре, привлечения внимания общественности к значимости женских общественных движений в современном обществе.
3. В празднике принимают участие женщины-казачки, казачьи семьи, сохранившие свои исторические корни, казачью родословную, знающие семейно-бытовые традиции, воспитывающие детей по казачьим заповедям, а также, ансамбли казачьей песни, отражающие казачьи традиции Северо-Кавказского региона, участвующие в конкурсной программе казачки-женщины. 
4. Праздник проводится по двум основным эпизодам:
I – конкурс «Казачка в истории России»
        II – «Казачья слава и мужество» – творческая встреча с ансамблями казачьей песни, посвящается 65-летию Победы в Великой Отечественной войне, героической истории, военному прошлому казаков России.
 Для участия в I эпизоде (конкурсе «Казачка в истории России») каждый регион представляет женщину-казачку, ее семью (муж, дети, родственники) – не более 5 человек. В конкурсных заданиях, участнице может помогать  ансамбль казачьей песни, состав которого не более 10 человек. На выполнение каждого задания участницам предоставляется до 5 минут:
5. Конкурс «Казачка в истории России» состоит из двух заданий:
5.1. «У казачки – особая гордость, у казачки – особая стать» – визитная карточка участницы и ее семьи. В ходе выполнения данного задания необходимо раскрыть казачью родословную, исторические корни семьи, образ казачки-женщины региона, представительницей которого является конкурсантка. Допускается участие ансамбля казачьей песни в представлении своей казачки. 
5.2. «Слава Богу, что мы казаки» – творческий конкурс, в котором участницы должны показать фрагменты обрядов, казачьих семейно-бытовых праздников, игровые картинки и т.д. на основе традиционной (народной) казачьей культуры.

6. Для участия во II эпизоде (творческой встрече «Казачья слава и мужество») каждый регион представляет ансамбль казачьей песни (состав не более 10 человек) – он же является группой поддержки конкурсантки. Коллективы представляют программу продолжительностью 15 минут, отражающую казачьи традиции своего региона, памятных событий военной истории России, героико-патриотическую тему казачества. Программа может включать произведения различных жанров (устный, музыкально-песенный фольклор, инструментальная музыка, фрагменты народных праздников, обрядов, народные игры и т.д.).  
6.1. Состав участников Праздника «День казачки» от каждого региона не должен превышать 15 человек. 
         7. Все участницы конкурса, ансамбли казачьей песни награждаются дипломами и ценными подарками. Победительнице  конкурса «Казачка в истории России» вручается памятный символ, учрежденный министерством культуры Ставропольского края.
         8. Для участия в Празднике «День казачки» необходимо представить в оргкомитет до 1 ноября 2009 года:
 – заявку на участие (по прилагаемому образцу);
 – краткую информацию об историческом прошлом и настоящем конкурсантки и ее семьи;
 – творческую характеристику ансамбля казачьей песни;
–  список участников с указанием паспортных данных или свидетельств о рождении (для детей), домашних адресов в 2-х экземплярах, заверенный печатью направляющей организации.  
9. Заезд участников 4 декабря до 9.00 – отъезд 5 декабря до 12.00.
 Расходы по проживанию, питанию, экскурсионному обслуживанию трансферт вокзал – место размещение – вокзал, берет на себя оргкомитет. Транспортные расходы участников Праздника за счет направляющей стороны, билеты  на обратный проезд необходимо приобрести заблаговременно на местах.  
9.1. Заявки и информацию (п. №8) направить по адресу:

----------

